# Backup Launcher 0.3 beta



## WiiGator (Oct 25, 2008)

This is the release of a test version of the backup launcher.  It runs stable for most games. I hope someone can make a compatibility matrix in the wiki. Please provide some good input data. Don't ask questions which are already answered. If you didn't use it before, you should check the posts for the old version.

<a href="http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Backup_Launcher_v3" target="_blank">Please put test results here.</a>

<a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OLZZUJSJ" target="_blank">http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OLZZUJSJ</a>

The files are also in the signature of djtaz (see post below).

If you have problems with the archive, you may rename it from .tgz to .tar.gz and extract it twice.

What is included:
- cIOS Installer
- Backup Launcher 0.3 with banner

Changelog:
- Cinematic now working properly
- Wi-Fi Enabled
- Faster Load time
- Drive speed is still 3x. It is so fast that some testers believed it is running at 6x.
- Supports non-patched and patched Wii games (The correct term for "patched" is "decrypted")
- Not all games will work, but as of now most do.

Some parts are modification of free available source code, and are unsupported and not condoned by the original authors of it. The backup loader modification is solely the work of WiiGator.
Thanks to Waninkoko for his support and the first version of the backup loader.

Before you use the software check if this is the offical version by comparing the hash values.

SHA1
40169d38e18b19561f331471f9c3a119f7faf30a  cIOS_Installer/boot.dol
6693c1c439566bfd4ca62cd60fea709bf3d53583  Backup_Launcher/boot.dol

MD5
a3fec9280cde7d955b061ed32c75aec3  cIOS_Installer/boot.dol
925d030f977f22d61012c04b03985874  Backup_Launcher/boot.dol

WiiGator

It is prohibited to use any of the software to illegally copy games, they are intended only to create and play legal backups of games that you own. In some countries or regions it is still illegal to make copies of games that you own, check with your local authorities if you are unsure. I cannot be held responsible for any misuse of these programs. The use of any of the above software is done so at your own risk. If you mess something up or anything undesirable (ie: loss of warranty, brick, lawsuits, jailtime) happens because of any of these programs, it is your own fault. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!

---------------------
Instructions
---------------------

1. Install new cIOS. Make sure its properly installed
2. Load Backup Launcher and play game.

---------------------
F.A.Q.s
---------------------

Q. What does it do?
A. Play Wii backups on your non-modded Wii.

Q. Do all games work?
A. This is only a beta version. Not all games will work, but as of now most do.

Q: Where do I get support for it?
A: I do this in my free time. So you need to search in the internet for forums like <a href="http://gbatemp.net" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net</a>.

Q: Where do I get an update?
A: You will get updates at my blog: <a href="http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=blogs&member=WiiGator" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=...member=WiiGator</a>

Q: When will it support ... and when will be released?
A: I do this in my free time, so I don't know.

A: I heard a rumour that ...?
Q: Don't believe it. Wait until it is approved or declined.

Q. What does patched games means and do I need it?
A. This was used in the first version. The game application was decrypted. It is not needed anymore. 1:1 backups have higher compatibility than patched games.

Q. How do I run it?
A. Seems you don't know anything about homebrew yet:
- You need to install <a href="http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Channel" target="_blank">http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Channel</a>.
- You will need <a href="http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Twilight_Hack" target="_blank">http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Twilight_Hack</a> and the game "The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess" to install the channel.
- Create the directory apps in the root of your SD card.
- Copy Backup_Launcher and cIOS_Installer to the directory apps.
- Put the SD card into the front SD slot of your Wii.
- Then run the homebrew channel.
- First install cIOS and then run Backup Launcher.

Q. I can't install cIOS, I keep getting an error. How do I fix this?
A. If you have a previous cIOS installed, remove it with Waninkoko's cIOS Uninstaller or use AnyTitleDeleter. Then
try to install the new cIOS. <b>IF YOU RECENTLY UPDATED THE WII, DON'T UNINSTALL CIOS, BECAUSE THIS IS YOUR LAST HOPE TO DOWNGRADE AND USING THIS!!!</b> People reported about automatic updates when Wii connect 24 was activated. Wait until something is released to fix this. More information is on page 7.

Q. Do I need the new cIOS to play games?
A. Yes.

Q. Does Wi-Fi work?
A. Yes, some games have been tested and they work. Though we're not sure if all of them work.

Q. I have a problem, will you fix it?
A. Post it in the Backup Launcher thread and beta testers or someone can help you.

Q. Can I be a beta tester?
A. You have already something what you can test.

Q. Will this brick my Wii?
A. There is a slim chance that it will. I have installed the cIOS countless times with no problems. But just make sure you follow the onscreen instructions. It is possible that someone puts malicious software on a game disc. I suggest to run only games which are correctly signed by Nintendo! You can check this for example by running extractpartition. Don't install updates from a burned game disc of a different region, this was already reported to brick your Wii, when using a hardware modchip.

Q. <Insert Game Here> doesn't work, whats the problem?
A. The loader isn't perfect. It will probably be fixed in the next update.

Q. Does it load GameCube backups?
A. No.

Q. Does it play old games like Twilight Princess and Red Steel?
A. No, but some are working.

Q. Do I need dvdx?
A. No. Just ignore it and forget that it could be in anyway related to this program.

Q. There is a online or disc update available from Nintendo, should I update it?
A. NEVER MAKE ANY UPDATE FROM NINTENDO!!! This can make the backup launcher unusable. There are better ways to do this.

Q. Where does cIOS install?
A. It installs on the NAND flash of your Wii. It uses IOS249 v6.

Q. Is this easy to uninstall if I decide I dont want it ?
A. Yes - most of the install files can be removed with the WAD manager - the rest just delete off the SD card.

Q. I'm getting an error with : DVD Identify Failed when I try to run a game - why ?
A. This is a burn media issue - dont use DVD REWRITABLES and try a different disc/drive/burn speed. You need to change the book type of DVD+R.

Q. I'm getting an error with : No DVD when I try to run a game - why ?
A. This is a burn media issue - dont use DVD REWRITABLES and try a different disc/drive/burn speed. You need to change the book type of DVD+R.

Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
A. You need to download the following files with your computer:
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/tmd.1042" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/tmd.1042</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/cetk" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000000" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000000</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000001" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000001</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000002" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000002</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000003" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000003</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000004" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000004</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000005" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000005</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000006" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000006</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000007" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000007</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000008" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000008</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000009" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000009</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000a" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000a</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000b" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000b</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000c" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000c</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000d" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000d</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000e" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000e</a>

Create the directory /00000001/00000024/v1042/ in the root of your SD card. Copy all downloaded files to this folder and put the SD card in the front SD slot.

Q. My game doesn't start. What should I do?
A. Try to change the hook type to GC in the configuration.

Q. My game has a read error. What can I do?
A1. You can try the cIOS with read retry. 
<a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=26HQT909" target="_blank">http://www.megaupload.com/?d=26HQT909</a> (SHA1 1113cbb49643d2f8ddc72754760d859152f976f9 cios_installer.dol, MD5 548c3ec9eaba982997d4bf2f0100ad8b cios_installer.dol)
A2. You can eject the disc and insert it again. Sometimes this helps.


----------



## COS-K (Oct 25, 2008)

Thx for all ! You are the bests !

Can you please give us an other link to download it ?


----------



## Defiance (Oct 25, 2008)

Great!  I take it we don't need IOS249 anymore?

EDIT:  Whoops, saw your FAQ.  Didn't see that, sorry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q. Do I need dvdx?
> A. No. Just ignore it and forget that it could be in anyway related to this program.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

WOOHOO THANKS WIIGATOR

Ignore that - i have the files in my sig for download already - thanks a million again


----------



## Matt Cese (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks WiiGator!


----------



## Defiance (Oct 25, 2008)

What do I do with the 'source' folder?  And where's the new cIOS?  (I'm used to it in WAD format...)


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice one Wiigator. This place is about to get flooded.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 25, 2008)

first page

posting in epic thread


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 25, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> What do I do with the 'source' folder?  And where's the new cIOS?  (I'm used to it in WAD format...)



1. You do nothing with the source folder, it includes the source code. Just ignore it.
2. You don't need a wad if you have Wi-Fi, otherwise please read the FAQ, which files you need. Waninkoko has released also a version.  This is using the wad file.

*PLEASE EVERYBODY READ THE FAQ!*


----------



## shamone69 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thankyou wiigator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



come on people thank the man and read the FAQ for f**ks sake


----------



## cobol (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, going to install and surely will give feedback, thanks to all the coders involved.


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Oct 25, 2008)

100 Page thread incoming.

Thanks WiiGator


----------



## legojoey17 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks a bunch WiiGator, I'll try it out later and see if all goes well.


----------



## LionHeart9999 (Oct 25, 2008)

Newb here, thanks.


----------



## MainframeF4 (Oct 25, 2008)

Big thanks Wiigator for the new release. Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Midna (Oct 25, 2008)

Been waiting for this. (even though my wii is modded, I hack all my friends Wiis) Thanks, Wiigator!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice, to bad my Wii is modded


----------



## LolDaktoa (Oct 25, 2008)

Installed and works well. Super Paper Mario loaded up quite fast. Rayman Raving Rabbids does not work.


----------



## darktehnub (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks WiiGator! You are the best! Can't wait to test and report the results


----------



## Matt Cese (Oct 25, 2008)

Just installed it.  Works perfectly.  

Tested Excite Truck - NTSC (Patched Version).  Speed is greatly improved.
Tested Madden '09 NTSC (Patched Version).  Use to freeze when starting a new game.  Works properly now
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed  NTSC (Patched Version).  Does not work (Green screen)
Spider-man Web of Shadows NTSC (1:1 backup).  Played a bit, but froze after awhile.


----------



## kvp1192 (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt Cese said:
			
		

> Just installed it.  Works perfectly.  Tested Excite Truck (Patched Version).  Speed is greatly improved.


i thought older games didnt work


----------



## Matt Cese (Oct 25, 2008)

kvp1192 said:
			
		

> Matt Cese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sara-chan (Oct 25, 2008)

Downgraded all of the IOS on my Wii, then gave it a quick run.
Opening video of Trauma Center Second Opinion (decrypted) was a bit jerky, but much better than before.
Load times were very short, the improvement was indeed great.

WiiGator, your work is great, but always remember to pace yourself.
It wouldn't make anyone happy if you worked too hard and stressed yourself out.


----------



## kvp1192 (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt Cese said:
			
		

> kvp1192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not older as in older patched ones..older as in old ios..and if im not mistaken..i believe that excite truck was released in nov 2006


----------



## Midna (Oct 25, 2008)

What's with the wifi thing? If I don't have Wifi, what exactly should I do?


----------



## TehLink (Oct 25, 2008)

Is anyone else having problems installing the cIOS? I keep getting http errors. I have already uninstalled IOS 249


----------



## Matt Cese (Oct 25, 2008)

TehLink said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having problems installing the cIOS? I keep getting http errors. I have already uninstalled IOS 249



I didn't have any problems, but I did not uninstall IOS 249.


----------



## jughead1111 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanx WiiGator you the man peace and so far all my games seem to work will report back after work good luck guys


----------



## timbhoy (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for this.
Signed up to just say that.

Think I'll stick around though. Seems like a nice place to chill.


----------



## ChronoX_ (Oct 25, 2008)

I created a new compatibility matrix on the Wiki, maybe people can update it so it's easier for WiiGator to see the current issues:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Backup_Launcher_v3


----------



## Sara-chan (Oct 25, 2008)

Just tried Trauma Center Second Opinion 1:1.

It seemed to boot, then gave me an error message that seemed to be a part of the game itself.
Font and background similar to something you'd see in the game.

"The Game Disc could not be read.
Please read the Wii Operations Manual for more information."

It happens after a brief "Now Loading" screen, and occurs with all Hook Types.
It is the NTSC/US version of the game, Game ID "RKDEEB".
Reburning the game did not help, even with different media.

The game works fine if decrypted, aside from some slight FMV stuttering.


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 25, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> What's with the wifi thing? If I don't have Wifi, what exactly should I do?



You need to download some files with your computer and copy them to the SD card *(see FAQ for details)*.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> midna25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the files in my sig at the end in a zip if you want them.


----------



## Defiance (Oct 25, 2008)

Can someone put that Wario Land, Shake it! doesn't work on the compatibility guide...  Which sucks, because I only had one blank DVD.  Well, back to Waninkoko's loader...  >.>  (I would have thought it would have been fixed.)


----------



## unicode2CP (Oct 25, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Q. Will this brick my Wii?
> A. There is a slim chance that it will. I have installed the cIOS countless times with no problems. But just make sure you follow the onscreen instructions. It is possible that someone puts malicious software on a game disc. I suggest to run only games which are correctly signed by Nintendo! You can check this for example by running extractpartition. Don't install updates from a burned game disc of a different region, this was already reported to brick your Wii, when using a hardware modchip.



Hi WiiGator, is there any alternative way to check is backup disc originally signed from Nintendo? For example, directly from DVD drive from already burned game disc? I think that such application is really necessary. There is so many games over the net that are modified and trucha signed by some kids. All people don't have 3.3 firmware's installed on their Wii systems. I don't know does extractpartition can check game disc authenticity on this way, can you made some good application for that purpose?

Best regards.


----------



## compacho (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, Wario doesn't work but with the rest of my games this loader worked like a charm! That you so much for all your hard work Wiigator and Waninkoko, and for putting up with all the bitching that comes along with projects like these.


----------



## Sorox (Oct 25, 2008)

So does this beta work with Patched (decrypted) or Non-patched (1:1 i think. right?) Cause i have 3 patched games and 1 Non-patched. Is it possible to play them all?


----------



## Matt Cese (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorox said:
			
		

> So does this beta work with Patched (decrypted) or Non-patched (1:1 i think. right?) Cause i have 3 patched games and 1 Non-patched. Is it possible to play them all?


Read the FAQ:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1492736


----------



## bambam95 (Oct 25, 2008)

why is this thread not being viewed by hundreds


----------



## Matt Cese (Oct 25, 2008)

bambam95 said:
			
		

> why is this thread not being viewed by hundreds


Why post something so useless?


----------



## Grav (Oct 25, 2008)

I seem to get a message "Install returned -1" at the end when trying to install the new CIOS.  Anybody else having this issue?  I tried it both before and after uninstalling the old CIOS.


----------



## bambam95 (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt Cese said:
			
		

> bambam95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying everyone wanted this so badly I'm suprised there isn't more people here


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 25, 2008)

unicode2CP said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've one small program that checks it (removed copy from extractpartition). I assume that you want a Windows GUI, but I only use Linux. Maybe someone want to port it to Windows.


----------



## Jundeezy (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice WiiGator, you are indeed awesomely awesome. Off to testing!


----------



## unicode2CP (Oct 25, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> I've one small program that checks it (removed copy from extractpartition). I assume that you want a Windows GUI, but I only use Linux. Maybe someone want to port it to Windows.



I don't need application with Windows GUI, only one that works on Windows OS. Can you make that application (extractpartition with removed copy) public available? If answer is positive, please, release application in "compiled" form that works on Windows.

Best regards.


----------



## Sara-chan (Oct 25, 2008)

If you give me the Linux source, I'll make a version for Windows.
Won't have a GUI though.


----------



## pure (Oct 25, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> unicode2CP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off: Thanks for your great work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !
Id would be nice to have the program for linux too, there are some people out here who are linux users, like me


----------



## Thor1981 (Oct 25, 2008)

It works perfectly, the speed is practically equal to an original, these are, is evidence: 
ISS Pro Evolution (Perfect) Backup Creator 
Shin Chan (100% functional) Backup Creator 
Will continue to report 
Wiigator you're a genius.


----------



## ChronoX_ (Oct 25, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> It works perfectly, the speed is practically equal to an original, these are, is evidence:
> ISS Pro Evolution (Perfect) Backup Creator
> Shin Chan (100% functional) Backup Creator
> Will continue to report
> Wiigator you're a genius.



Please post your results on the wiki
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Backup_Launcher_v3


----------



## COS-K (Oct 25, 2008)

MARIO KART {PAL} wii and The house of the death {PAL} patched works fine on my pal wii, no bug, very fast loading, ... Thank you for all wiigator (team)

Sry for my bad english !


----------



## locustlx (Oct 25, 2008)

Guitar hero:world tour and guitar hero custom games work fine

Only experienced some lag on one of the customs but that was a faulty disc error


----------



## elsocplayer (Oct 25, 2008)

First of all, great work Waninkoko and WiiGator.  I really appreciate this work specially how I'm new to the Wii scene.  I mostly know how to's on a psp but with the wii it has been a bit diferent. 
To my dilemma.  I had updated to 3.3u last week.  Homebrew channel and everything else continued to work.  I uninstalled everything how the instructions said, I installed the cIOS included and at the end of the installation I had a -1 and froze there. and now when I wanna run a backup it gives me a "DVD NOT VALID" error.  The backups used to work with the v0.1 launcher.  Any ideas on what I can do? or would I have to wait?


----------



## Grav (Oct 25, 2008)

elsocplayer said:
			
		

> First of all, great work Waninkoko and WiiGator.  I really appreciate this work specially how I'm new to the Wii scene.  I mostly know how to's on a psp but with the wii it has been a bit diferent.
> To my dilemma.  I had updated to 3.3u last week.  Homebrew channel and everything else continued to work.  I uninstalled everything how the instructions said, I installed the cIOS included and at the end of the installation I had a -1 and froze there. and now when I wanna run a backup it gives me a "DVD NOT VALID" error.  The backups used to work with the v0.1 launcher.  Any ideas on what I can do? or would I have to wait?



Just like the rest of us poor suckers who updated, you'll have to wait til someone conjures up a way to get around it post-update.


----------



## picano (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you wiigator!

I have tested my previous two backups (Osouji Sentai Clean Keeper and Mario Kart) and have updated the matrix accordingly.

And... I offer you my services, 1 free 3D render! (Samples)


----------



## Sekkyumu (Oct 25, 2008)

well none of my "new" not-patched burned games work. Still getting "impossible to read the disc" error. I guess I'll wait  for another update...


----------



## Screemer (Oct 25, 2008)

three or four days ago everybody expected a release and the thread about the loader was flooded by up to 400 people at the same time. now the release has arrived only 35 watching this thread and about a 100 the thread in the wii hacking forum. funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@wiigator, waninkoko and all the beta testers: Thank you very much! i really appreciate what you are doing. please keep on spending your time and affords to the community. THX again!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

Im watching but also doing making up a single zip with step by steps on how to install and also how to upgrade - Wiigator did a great job on this though - its simple and he has a Q&A already so nothing needs to be added , but i have post 3 in case we do have any issues that need updating and he is too tired after all that hard work


----------



## ChronoX_ (Oct 25, 2008)

I tried 2 games now 1:1 and both don't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get a black screen after the licensed by nintendo screen, and the other game give me an error saying that I have to remove the disc and power off.

Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Sara-chan (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems like 1:1 are actually _less_ compatible than decrypted so far.
Try decrypting the games and you might not have any trouble.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 25, 2008)

Sara-chan said:
			
		

> It seems like 1:1 are actually _less_ compatible than decrypted so far.
> Try decrypting the games and you might not have any trouble.


I had most of the normal games i have working fine - i tried mario kart and it didnt work , but i think thats my copy of it and not the games fault.

Ill be testing properly tomorrow


----------



## Sara-chan (Oct 25, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Sara-chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myself, I've had poor luck with 1:1 so far but decrypted games have been fine.
The 1:1 games I've tried so far have run slowly or given a disc read error upon startup.
Decrypted versions of the same games have functioned fast and error-free.
So, well, it's just my personal experience as of now.

I'm sure there are games that will give an error _either_ way, of course, though.


----------



## ferdinox95 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot WiiGator...great,great work!!!
all my patched games works,and tonight,i'm very happy,really


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 25, 2008)

elsocplayer said:
			
		

> First of all, great work Waninkoko and WiiGator.  I really appreciate this work specially how I'm new to the Wii scene.  I mostly know how to's on a psp but with the wii it has been a bit diferent.
> To my dilemma.  I had updated to 3.3u last week.  Homebrew channel and everything else continued to work.  I uninstalled everything how the instructions said, I installed the cIOS included and at the end of the installation I had a -1 and froze there. and now when I wanna run a backup it gives me a "DVD NOT VALID" error.  The backups used to work with the v0.1 launcher.  Any ideas on what I can do? or would I have to wait?
> 
> Sorry to hear this. You did 2 mistakes:
> ...



I will add an additonal note, that uninstalling cIOS can lead to this problem.
If you have luck then you don't have uninstalled cIOS (you just say everything). The cIOS installer uses the sign bug, so maybe the error is caused by the fixed sign bug.


----------



## Havoc_012 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Wiigator. The new loader seems to be really good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got quite a few games ready to go. I even held on to a few unpatched games just in case something like this happened.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll give a full impression of it if/when someone cracks the new system menu update.

* Is it possible to install cIOS v6 over cIOS v5 if you have the new update? *


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 25, 2008)

Sara-chan said:
			
		

> If you give me the Linux source, I'll make a version for Windows.
> Won't have a GUI though.



The source code is here:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FLOGOCO8

It also prints the IOS version. When a game is not working we can see if it uses an old IOS. This software only checks the certs and tmd. It doesn't read the complete disc. I am not sure if this is enough, but it can detect trucha signed discs.
Like extract partition, you will need the keys and the root certificate.


----------



## Sara-chan (Oct 26, 2008)

http://wingdreams.net/wdi.zip
Here's a version that works on Windows.
The files "common-key" and "root-key" are required but not included.


----------



## KirovAir (Oct 26, 2008)

I (L) you WiiGator, check my (L) topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks again.


----------



## typo99 (Oct 26, 2008)

Major props to WiiGator!  Thank you man!

Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Billo-Exx (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice work you've done there WiiGator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




although i have a small question or should i say problem , i read your faq and i saw the contributed IOS File for the new Nintendo Update
My Problem here is , how do i install this Update together with the Fix, because the 3.3 Safe Update needs a working Wi-Fi connection

sorry if this doesnt belong here ...


----------



## scuj1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Just thought I'd post my thanks to WiiGator and Waninkiko.

I don't normally get too excited about things these days but wooohooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You've made Bully playable now, without the super long load times!


----------



## jargus (Oct 26, 2008)

I hear de Blob doesn't ork with the new loader. My question is: Can the old version of the loader be run using the new cIOS?


----------



## -Unknown- (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent.
Keep up the good work Wiigator.


----------



## youngumd (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks , while I have a problem in installing cIOS.
I already uninstalled my previous IOS249
When I tried to install newer cIOS from WiiGator, 
Wii said "No internet connection", it can NOT download IOS36 from internet, then installation failed!

Anyone has the same problem? Must my wii be connected online when installing new cIOS?

Thank you very much


----------



## scuj1 (Oct 26, 2008)

youngumd said:
			
		

> Anyone has the same problem? Must my wii be connected online when installing new cIOS?



You answered your own question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol

Although you can get the files and stick them on your SD card, check the Q&A.

EDIT: also you don't need to remove the previous IOS249.


----------



## bin01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Grav said:
			
		

> elsocplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is an extremely simple way to end with the update issues:

1.- Uninstall EVERYTHING
2.- Format Wii console
3.- Download an older update


----------



## snouki (Oct 26, 2008)

You are a winner wiigator thanks


----------



## bin01 (Oct 26, 2008)

bin01 said:
			
		

> Grav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## fishears (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you so much for releasing this to us. Start testing now!


----------



## Treacha (Oct 26, 2008)

WiiGator,

You're the man! Shit, i thought i almost flipped this morning when i saw you released it, it works great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Respect man!


----------



## ekolimits (Oct 26, 2008)

very cool but i looked up the compatibility thread and the two games i have that i play are deblob and okami and they are both reported not working... So ill wait for a more stable release. GREAT WORK so far!!! Thank you very much!


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank U, WiiGator!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Did anyone get the 0.1 loader working parallel to the 0.3? 
There are some Games that worked with 0.1 and don't do with 0.3.
And i don't mean old Games... 
For Example: StarWars - The Force Unleashed or De Blob


----------



## BomB (Oct 26, 2008)

Does this loader also work on lower firmware, like 3.1e or do i have to update to 3.3 to run this fine software. 

If so, is there a way to manually update to 3.3?


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 26, 2008)

Dear Guru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great Job, as I mentioned in the other thread. Also I'm still drunk and got a headache^^ So I will start full testing 2morrow. 
Oh, as U took my old logo for the Loader, I noticed, that it's cropped on top with the loader. I assume the aspect ratio of loader 0.3 isn't quite right... I'm on SONY PAL TV 480p with composite cable. So if you need any graphics, any sizes just tell me.

Thanks again. see you 2morrow with results.


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 26, 2008)

So? can I have the instalation without uninstall my cIOS_fix, no one has answered this, for the assholes with an updated Wii (including me of course), by the way also drunk and with awesome hangover^^^^... shit I shouldn't mix beer with tequila, Damm..!!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 26, 2008)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> So? can I have the instalation without uninstall my cIOS_fix, no one has answered this, for the assholes with an updated Wii (including me of course), by the way also drunk and with awesome hangover^^^^... shit I shouldn't mix beer with tequila, Damm..!!
> 
> 
> Someone posted on the issues and answers thread that you can load both loaders with no issues so i assume you can load the new one over the old one with no problems.
> ...



I noticed the logo as well WiiShizzza and was very impressed - well done !


----------



## Dr.Tenma (Oct 26, 2008)

Good job ! 
However, i have question, why don't you load backups from SD card instead of from DVDs ?  
Thank's in advance


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Wiigator, you and Wanikoko are both awesome!
And this is just a beta, I bet the final version will be even better!
thanks for your job, you're making everyone happy here


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 26, 2008)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> So? can I have the instalation without uninstall my cIOS_fix, no one has answered this, for the assholes with an updated Wii (including me of course), by the way also drunk and with awesome hangover^^^^... shit I shouldn't mix beer with tequila, Damm..!!
> 
> If you have your cIOS_fix installed, U absolutly can install the new cIOS and the loader.
> Without the cIOS and update you're screwed.
> ...



Thank you. Well, If WiiGator had told me he would use it with the loader, I possibly would have done something better, or better matching.
btw, did you notice, that the logo is cropped on top? Well at least it's on my PAL TV on 480p


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr.Tenma said:
			
		

> Good job !
> However, i have question, why don't you load backups from SD card instead of from DVDs ?
> Thank's in advance
> 
> ...




Yeah, i see. Waninkokos leaked 0.1 doesn't work anymore, too.


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm sure Team Twiizers ha a HBC with HDD and USB support in their desk...


----------



## Dr.Tenma (Oct 26, 2008)

Mmm...What's SD card rate speed ? 
Because if you plan to use and HDD or USB, 2.0 driver should be re-writen...and as i understood, it's hard.
Also, it's already possible to use SD cards bigger than 2GB, here you can find a how-to.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 26, 2008)

Dr.Tenma said:
			
		

> Also, it's already possible to use SD cards bigger than 2GB, here you can find a how-to.


The new HB channel also supports bigger than 2 Gig i believe , but havent tested


----------



## BomB (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it possible to use it with firmware 3.1e?


----------



## WizardDani (Oct 26, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm

When using the cIOS installer when it finishes downloading I get "returned -1", and my wii is 3.3 not 3.4.............


So, having read what I've read, I'm terribly afraid of uninstalling the ios249...............


I must say that my wii did a minor update (through internet options, cause my wii wasn't able to connect to the internet that day, so when I fixed it, it detected a parental control update...). That update didn't change my wii version (still 3.3E), and nothing said about 'wii shop', only parental control stuff....


Did this update screwed it? Or I'm exagerating and I can safely uninstall 249 to install the new one?


Help pls... thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dani


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 26, 2008)

WizardDani said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> When using the cIOS installer when it finishes downloading I get "returned -1", and my wii is 3.3 not 3.4.............
> 
> ...



Just try to enter the Shop Channel... If u can enter then u got the bad update installed already...


----------



## WizardDani (Oct 26, 2008)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> WizardDani said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, I can enter, but how can that be if my wii version is still 3.3E and not 3.4E? Or the 3.4 update is another thing apart... Could it be regional? I live in Spain.. and one friend of mine in Germany hasn't received that shop update either... Please correct me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and thanks for the help


----------



## sadcrag (Oct 26, 2008)

the new update is still 3.3 not 3.4 there is no 3.4 yet the new update stayed 3.3 if you can get into the shop channel then you updated if you cant then you haven't its that simple.


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it is possible to use with 3.1e.

@WizardDani
Someone had the same problem. It seems to happen when you have Wii Connect 24 actived. You should disable it. Don't uninstall cIOS. You should try to downgrade by using the tools from Waninkoko. You will need the old IOS versions. Homebrew uses IOS35, so the installation will work when you install an old IOS35. See http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wii_System_Updates for more details.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 26, 2008)

A small question for WiiGator (sorry if it was already asked): if i try to load a NTSC-USA game with the loader the game works but the screen is all with a red color.
I know this is a common problem with the RGB cable but i would like to know if it was fixed somehow (maybe with some options activated).


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 26, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> A small question for WiiGator (sorry if it was already asked): if i try to load a NTSC-USA game with the loader the game works but the screen is all with a red color.
> I know this is a common problem with the RGB cable but i would like to know if it was fixed somehow (maybe with some options activated).



I know this problem only from PS2. Did you try different settings, there are 2 ways to force PAL.


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 26, 2008)

Finally found the time to test the loader a bit.
Let me say it like this:

- All games that work work perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Too bad that lot of great titles doesn't or with v 0.3 doesn't....

Most awful is the black screen with someting like 
*"An error occurred, please remove the disc and power off, RTFM" *
Have this on plenty games...

Why is that? Cos some of those games worked with loader 0.1
And I think I remember some betatesters told, the games also work on 0.3...

I thought maybe cos of WiiGators cIOS misses some patches, so I tried waninkokos rev6 cios.
But same result...

What do you think WiiGator. Is that error something you can fix, easily?
Maybe meanwhile you could release loader 0.1 but as version "0.1b +exclusiv cios" to use parallel with v0.3

But it's still great work in short time!!
Thanks one more time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




//EDIT:
- Found the cIOS Fix for rev6 but also doesn't make more games run.
- Some said with the rev6 cIOS fix They got "No more Heroes" working.
Not here on my PAL Wii. I tried the NTSC version also tried NTSC patched to PAL version. This game gives me only the green screen of death.

Most frustrating is when a game loads, you see the great intro, you saved your data, you hit "Start the Mission"
and get *"An error occurred, please remove the disc and power off, RTFM" *
I don't doubt this is a cIOS fault, isn't it?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 26, 2008)

Well this is a common problem with Geckos or the Freeloader, but maybe it was fixed (last time i used them was months ago) but loading with your loader and standard settings shows things in red again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now i can't test the options, tomorrow i'll check.


----------



## burnout3 (Oct 27, 2008)

A small question for WiiGator: i have a Wii PAL system set with 60hz and all my original games runs in 60hz without issues on my TV; today i try with success to load Wario the Shake Dimension with your Backup Launcher and noticed that if i don't select PAL60 the game runs in 50hz mode, otherwise if i select PAL60 the game runs in 60hz mode but the TV has color flickering.

I hope you can find a solution to this issue, thanks for your work


----------



## ukime (Oct 27, 2008)

Brilliant - thanks WiiGator & team!  Will be given this a thorough test tonight.


----------



## cataphonicdisson (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice job Wiigator.  Excellent work.  I'll start posting compatibility.

Question - I know the FAQ says this version does not support GC backups but is that a feature completely off the table for future versions?


----------



## drewcu (Oct 27, 2008)

Greetings! 

I have a couple of questions that I hope haven't been answered elsewhere - and I did read the Faq - so here goes... I have a modchip (Wiikey) installed and was curious about your program (figuring Wiigator is reading this) so I decided to take the plunge and install your cIOS and 0.3 into HBC9. I had PatchMii installed in order to use dvdx in Mplayer which in essence gave me a custom cIOS (I think!). When I tried to install the WiiGator approved cIOS, I got no errors so I thought things were good, so I went to load a game from the program and got an Exception error message (I tried multiple games). Reading a bit more on the Net, I gathered that the PatchMii code was to blame so I got Wanikoko's cIOS Uninstaller and sure enough there was a custom cIOS249 installed and I therefore went ahead and uninstalled it. I went back into the WiiGator program and all of my games seem to work. 

My first question is - wouldn't uninstalling the cIOS from PatchMii via the Wanikoko Uninstaller also uninstall the WiiGator cIOS and therefore keep games from working? Maybe I don't fully understand the cIOS thing and what the uninstaller does. My second question is - basically all of my backup discs seem to work when launched from WiiGator and I want to make sure that it isn't the result of the modchip - ie. is the modchip kept out of the process in loading games from the WiiGator Launcher? I think I know the answer, but before I start singing this program's praises, I want to doublecheck! The main reason I noticed at all is the dissimilarities from the Compatibility Matrix for games like Elebits, MLB Power Pros, Rayman Raving Rabbids 2, Star Wars, and The Simpsons where people reported errors with 1:1 copies and I had no troubles at all at least getting to gameplay (I didn't play for very long). The only game I have seen a problem with so far is my 1:1 copy of Wario Land: Shake It which gets stuck on a black screen prior to loading which someone else reported as well. I don't get that problem at the Wii Menu when I know I use my modchip which makes me think it has nothing to do with WiiGator - but I would like confirmation on that.

Thanks so much for what seems to be an awesome program, and sorry again if you've answered these questions many times already!

drew


----------



## Havoc_012 (Oct 27, 2008)

Again, many thanks to Wiigator. I can barely wrap my head around "hello world." To make updates like this is pretty incredible.

Alright, I've been trying to get this working even though I downloaded the 3.3 v2 update. I used Waninkoko's CIOS downgrader and IOS downgrader. My system menu now says 3.2U and the IOS downgrader appeared to have replaced several IOS installations. I've been following this guide: http://ratm.net63.net/word/?p=4

Now, I go to boot a PAL game with Backup Launcher 0.1 with the force NTSC option. The game will hang on a green screen. Back when I had 3.3 v1 the same game would boot with the force NTSC option. I know that 3.3 v2 blocked region patching. Is my system really downgraded? Are there any other tests I could run to see if the other IOS's are in fact patched? I'm afraid to install CIOS v6 unless I know if I'm really free from 3.3 v2.


----------



## mueueps (Oct 27, 2008)

Havoc_012 said:
			
		

> Again, many thanks to Wiigator. I can barely wrap my head around "hello world." To make updates like this is pretty incredible.
> 
> Alright, I've been trying to get this working even though I downloaded the 3.3 v2 update. I used Waninkoko's CIOS downgrader and IOS downgrader. My system menu now says 3.2U and the IOS downgrader appeared to have replaced several IOS installations. I've been following this guide: http://ratm.net63.net/word/?p=4
> 
> Now, I go to boot a PAL game with Backup Launcher 0.1 with the force NTSC option. The game will hang on a green screen. Back when I had 3.3 v1 the same game would boot with the force NTSC option. I know that 3.3 v2 blocked region patching. Is my system really downgraded? Are there any other tests I could run to see if the other IOS's are in fact patched? I'm afraid to install CIOS v6 unless I know if I'm really free from 3.3 v2.




You can check with AnyTitleDeleter....look for IOS51...if its there you have the 3.3 update....and you should NOT install the new cios (because you'll have to uninstall the old cios first) Well you have to wait for a fix....I have the same problem...downgraded but IOS51 is still there.....


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried to set the Force PAL 50 Option and it managed to solve my "red" problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The game still runs at 60hz but with right colors, it's great (better than 50hz) but maybe it's a bug (it's always the Force PAL 50 option...).


----------



## marinos35 (Oct 27, 2008)

A question about the wiki.

Where is the column "not work box"?


----------



## Purdie (Oct 27, 2008)

It shows 2 errors overlapping for me, but I DID update, so I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## unicode2CP (Oct 27, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Q. Is this easy to uninstall if I decide I dont want it ?
> A. Yes - most of the install files can be removed with the WAD manager - the rest just delete off the SD card.



Hi WiiGator,

Are you planning to release an official uninstaller for new cIOS included with Backup Launcher v0.3 beta? As I know, it is not possible to uninstall this cIOS with WAD manager (you should have a .wad file for uninstallation).

Best regards.


----------



## WizardDani (Oct 27, 2008)

sadcrag said:
			
		

> the new update is still 3.3 not 3.4 there is no 3.4 yet the new update stayed 3.3 if you can get into the shop channel then you updated if you cant then you haven't its that simple.
> 
> QUOTE(WiiGator @ Oct 27 2008, 12:43 AM) I think it is possible to use with 3.1e.
> 
> ...




Ahh, ok, thank you so much guys, appreciate your time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About homebrew channel, I just updated homebrew to beta9, and it says it uses IOS36. :S Would it still work?


----------



## EndlessDiversity (Oct 27, 2008)

marinos35 said:
			
		

> A question about the wiki.
> 
> Where is the column "not work box"?



i think to have "not work box" is a good idea, someone should add it or i could add it if you guys don't mind.
hopefully that box can help clear up some confusing entries like this one:

Game, Name,    Result,    1:1 ,   Region,    Notes,    Confirmed    

Super Mario Galaxy, Works,  Yes / No ,PAL & NTSC/US  , Game works fine but videos are choppy/ Ingame lighting is different  
Super Mario Galaxy, Error  , Yes         ,NTSC/US & NTSC/J , Disc Could Not Be Read, probably because of copy protections. NOTE: The backup version with copyright protection removed boots up but the videos are still choppy.  

So does that means Super Mario Galaxy NTSC-U work? or error? (of course i will try it my self) but the point is, don't post same region game with different results, and don't combine region results if one of them have a problem. it just create confusion


----------



## cobol (Oct 27, 2008)

unicode2CP said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use waninkoko's cIOS Uninstaller, it works.


----------



## mueueps (Oct 27, 2008)

Does somebody know which games have IOS11-IOS37? Because here is a guide how to remove the October 23 update...

Anybody can help?
Thanks


----------



## quim69 (Oct 27, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> I tried to set the Force PAL 50 Option and it managed to solve my "red" problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately some games will not work if you try to force PAL50 - Zelda USA and Wii Music USA being amongst them.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 27, 2008)

mueueps said:
			
		

> Does somebody know which games have IOS11-IOS37? Because here is a guide how to remove the October 23 update...
> 
> Anybody can help?
> Thanks
> ...



Can someone tell me how to find out what IOS are installed on my Wii?


----------



## WizardDani (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok guys got it fixed, already removed the oct 23 update. ^^





			
				mueuep said:
			
		

> Does somebody know which games have IOS11-IOS37? Because here is a guide how to remove the October 23 update...
> 
> Anybody can help?
> Thanks




In reality it is not necessary, I'll explain what I did:


1) Downgraded my wii to 3.2E using waninkoko's downgrader v1.2
2) Installed the IOS36-64-v1042.wad (not the rev5 one) using wanin's Wad manager v12.2
3) Then I was able to install the cios installer for the new backup launcher, and uninstall/install DVDx, etc. ....
4) Optional: I updated my wii to 3.3E, but, didn't install the shop channel update.


Btw wiigator, I must congratulate you, this new backup launcher is PERFECT, my ssbb and harry potter work perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## mueueps (Oct 27, 2008)

WizardDani said:
			
		

> Ok guys got it fixed, already removed the oct 23 update. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me just like you!^^ Jippiyeah!


----------



## Havoc_012 (Oct 27, 2008)

WizardDani said:
			
		

> Ok guys got it fixed, already removed the oct 23 update. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best news I've heard all day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I take it that IOS36-64-v1042.wad installs to IOS36 and that particular IOS is not used by Nintendo and therefore it is not patched, right?

Also, did you have to delete CIOS rev5 before installing rev6 or can you just install on top of it?

Anyone else try this yet?


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 27, 2008)

drewcu said:
			
		

> Greetings!
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I hope haven't been answered elsewhere - and I did read the Faq - so here goes... I have a modchip (Wiikey) installed and was curious about your program (figuring Wiigator is reading this) so I decided to take the plunge and install your cIOS and 0.3 into HBC9. I had PatchMii installed in order to use dvdx in Mplayer which in essence gave me a custom cIOS (I think!). When I tried to install the WiiGator approved cIOS, I got no errors so I thought things were good, so I went to load a game from the program and got an Exception error message (I tried multiple games). Reading a bit more on the Net, I gathered that the PatchMii code was to blame so I got Wanikoko's cIOS Uninstaller and sure enough there was a custom cIOS249 installed and I therefore went ahead and uninstalled it. I went back into the WiiGator program and all of my games seem to work.
> 
> ...



There are different slots where you can install an IOS: IOS1-IOS255.
patchmii uses IOS254
my and Waninkokos cIOS uses IOS249

It is working, because backuplauncher will also start if IOS249 can't be loaded. It will use the default IOS. You have a modchip, so you don't need the IOS249. I don't know why you want to use it with a modchip. The modchip is not supported by IOS249.


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 27, 2008)

Havoc_012 said:
			
		

> WizardDani said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IOS36 was also updated. v1042 is an old version.
No, you don't have to delete CIOS rev5. For safety reasons you should never uninstall it. An old or same version can be overwritten.


----------



## ppc_gba (Oct 27, 2008)

ok, i couldn't get the 1:1 backup (metal slug anthology pal) to be read on my ntsc wii using menu loader or menu loader clone.
so i recompiled the source of geckoos 1.07b to use ios 249, and now i can see the banner of the 1:1 backup in the menu.
now all we need is a menu patch to skip the update partition for decrypted discs and a patch to always use ios 249 (or whatever) when launching a game from the system menu.  then i think it could be possible to use the rebooter and set an option for either decrypted or original discs.

some games like brothers in arms and wario don't work for me, so i might recompile to change the ios number so i can use cios_fix and the older launchers at the same time, it's not very hard to do...

great progress, hope to see more soon.

Geckoos 1.07b reloader


----------



## WizardDani (Oct 27, 2008)

Havoc_012 said:
			
		

> Best news I've heard all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, you don't have to uninstall anything, you can install on top of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As WiiGator said, better if you don't uninstall anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first question, tbh I have no idea xDD, I just followed those steps from a friend of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cya


----------



## Havoc_012 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wizard Dani answered my question as I was typing it. Thanks.


----------



## drewcu (Oct 27, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> drewcu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So does that explain why my results game-by-game differ from other people's since they are using a different IOS? Or does the IOS not have a bearing on the game compatibility? And I realize that I don't need to use your program, but I wanted to test it out for a friend who is afraid to open up his Wii to install a modchip. Thanks for taking the time out to read and answer my questions and keep up the great work!


----------



## Havoc_012 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got it working  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New launcher is amazing. Thanks Wiigator.

Ran an unpatched copy of boom blox and it works great. 

Big thanks to Wiigator, WizardDani and Mueueps for the help in the forums.


----------



## sentinel5000 (Oct 28, 2008)

Lets say I install this backup loader and all the things needed for it to work, and got it working. Will original Disc games still work??


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 28, 2008)

so here I give you Forsaekns  AutoLoader channel, but with another outfit...
I changed the banner and the icons in the way to show that it is the WiiGator3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also I did not change the sound file, yet.












 *WiiGator3_Channel_by_WiiShizzza.wad*

All Credits for coding go of course to WiiGator and Forsaekn!
I just did the graphics.
Oh yeah respect goes to the guy who made the Banner Editing Tutorial





Hope you like it.


----------



## quim69 (Oct 28, 2008)

WiiShizzza said:
			
		

> so here I give you Forsaekns  AutoLoader channel, but with another outfit...
> ...
> Hope you like it.


I like the style of the channel, but the "By WiiShizzza" popup detracts from it imo.  "Backup Launcher" or similar would be a much better description.  :-)


----------



## WiiShizzza (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah^^ Thought of this.
Was my first try with Banner Editing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will be changed in next version.


----------



## sum182 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a quick tech issue, tho its very slight. Dance Dance Revolution: Hotest Party 2 NTSC 1:1, when it loads from back up loader it hangs at a white screen for about 5 seconds before going to the wiimote wriststrap and safty warning stuff. Like i said, little, but it might be important


----------



## cedwii (Oct 28, 2008)

Is the menu loader what linkinworm posted on you tube?
Is it possible to include this to wigator loader?


----------



## unicode2CP (Oct 28, 2008)

@WiiGator

Can you please answer me on my question (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111803&view=findpost&p=1497605)?


----------



## jelosoda81 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all. I am totally new in this area. Just for your info, i just gotten my wii recently which is having a 3.3u menu and my wii is supposedly to have a modchip installed (or i was told so when i bought it, no idea which chip though). However, there are alot of games that i couldnt play still, thus i resorted to gecko os 1.07b. It was all good except for 2 other games i had, de blob and boom blox. Then when few days ago i read about backup launcher, i quickly downloaded it and pluck it into my wii. i managed to install the cIOS and run the backup launcher and de blob and boom blox works just fine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The PROBLEM begins when i try to install wii ware wad games, and i always get the error of ret=-1022. I googled and they say was due to cIOS needs to be uninstalled to install those wads correctly. So stupid me, i go and use waninkoko's cIOS uninstaller and uninstalled the cIOS, and guess what, wad games still doesnt work (same error) and after i tried reinstalling the cIOS (both wiiGator's cIOS and waninkoko's rev6 are able to be installed successfully ), backup launcher dont work anymore. I can still start the launcher, but when i load the disc and press launch game, the screen will just hang and wont load the game at all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess this was due to me uninstalling the cIOS? but just to note, i did not have the latest update (confirmed as i still cant go into the wiishop) as i read uninstalling the cIOS will be a problem for those that updated to the latest patch??...anyway to fix this problem??


----------



## slingshot (Oct 28, 2008)

This is awesome, thanks for your hard work WiiGator!!


----------



## elvis24 (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded the original back up loader and patched a few iso's. They worked great.
Have kept on reading and sunday added back up loader 0.3 to my wii.
It was at the time on 3.1e with HMC 8 on with barely any other apps. Only the likes of dvdx for use of IOS249 for your back up loader and mplayer.
At that time soul calibur legends PAL 1 to 1 copy worked fine, i played a couple of levels and saved game as well.
I then after reading some forums etc.. decided to update to 3.2e and install starfall. I had the recovery menu thing installed and removed the safety warning and had the update check app installed.
Soul calibur legends no longer works. Same disc.
To make sure I did not mess up as I am a bit of a noob on wii hacking I tested another game. Resident evil 4 PAL 1 to 1 copy and this works fine. Played a saved game for 5 or so mins to check.
Only thought this may help in identifying why some games do and do not work, maybe some apps are conflicting with the back up loader in some way or even something in the firmware? It could just be a useless coincidence.

AND A BIG THANKS for all your efforts on the back up loader.


----------



## cedwii (Oct 28, 2008)

Wiigator,
are you working on a way to launch games trough the disc channel like linkinworm said?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGDkkF2tBfo

I see you're loading into the system menu with a custom IOS using the menu loader. Is it a beta IOS?

yes its the newest unreleased cIOS
GhostSonic 

I see, thanks. Can you tell us who made it, wiigator or waninkoko or wut?

linkinworm1

its a bit of a mix n match at the moment, i have betas from both of them.

GhostSonic

I see, makes sense. Thanks.

linkinworm1

wiigator said 3rd week november to someone on gbatemp

So is that right wiigator?
And i say thank s for all to you and wanin!!


----------



## quim69 (Oct 28, 2008)

A small issue - if ocarina codes are enabled when starting Super Smash Bros Brawl (PAL) I get a error message telling me to "Please Insert the SSBB Game Disc".  With codes disabled it works as it should.

Guess I'll have to do the boring bits and unlock stuff manually :>


----------



## Nirrozero (Oct 28, 2008)

Can anyone Help me i have the weirdest problem, 
so i ran the zelda exploit homebrew channel installed

then i tried to do the newest backup Launcher v3
i go to Cios installer (the one with the sonic icon) and it goes to the screen with the agreement and it says press A
and i press A but nothing happens... A or any button  just sits there, i checked Wifi Settings, i even downloaded the without wifi files and made the folders on the root of the sd and same thing.

its a NTSC Wii with 3.3U  

whats even weirder is i did the same thing with another Wii the same 3.3U and it worked perfectly

Please can anyone help ill be as descriptive as possible on all terms


----------



## Matt Cese (Oct 28, 2008)

Nirrozero said:
			
		

> Can anyone Help me i have the weirdest problem,
> so i ran the zelda exploit homebrew channel installed
> 
> then i tried to do the newest backup Launcher v3
> ...


I believe you have to press "+"

Edit: or maybe that's just in the WAD manager


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 28, 2008)

Nirrozero said:
			
		

> Can anyone Help me i have the weirdest problem,
> so i ran the zelda exploit homebrew channel installed
> 
> then i tried to do the newest backup Launcher v3
> ...




Try Waninkokos installer. His new Custom IOS36 rev06 installer comes with support for backup-launcher 0.3 beta, too.

http://wii.waninkoko.info/


----------



## Nirrozero (Oct 28, 2008)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Try Waninkokos installer. His new Custom IOS36 rev06 installer comes with support for backup-launcher 0.3 beta, too.
> 
> http://wii.waninkoko.info/



Ok so i got Waninkoko's installer to run but it gives me a ret=-1 error? any ideas?

EDIT**
good website for Wii Homebrew
http://www.eurasia.nu
EDIT**
sweet thanks Zero everthing thing worked out
it installed and backup launcher worked too now i can backup my Harvest moon game
*what i did wrong*  mistaked the installer for a wad file so made a folder in apps called Waninkoko's installer renamed the dol file to boot.dol
and made a folder called wad on the root put the *Required* file there, oh i also put the *required* file on the root just in case without the wad file,
loaded up the wii , went to homebrew, loaded W's Installer and it installed , backup loader worked and didnt freeze anymore, i have yet to test a game but it should work

Thanks everyone


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 28, 2008)

Nirrozero said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do u have a IOS36-64-v1042.wad on ur SD?

If not, don't ask for a link. It would be against the board rules. But u are free to PM me.


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 29, 2008)

@drewcu
You don't use the custom IOS, so the results are different.

@unicode2CP
I am not planing to add a uninstall feature. There are enough tools to uninstall IOS249.

@jelosoda81
I think you haven't installed the cIOS correctly. You need to reinstall.

@cedwii
Some seconds ago I was able to start old games with the disc channel (e.g. Twilight Princess). Newer discs like Super Mario Galaxy detects a modchip.


----------



## jelosoda81 (Oct 29, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> @jelosoda81
> I think you haven't installed the cIOS correctly. You need to reinstall.



I've used the cIOS installer that came with the backup launcher and managed to install it succesfully. I've tried to load games, and it freezes. I've then tried overwritting the cIOS with waninkoko's rev6 and still same freeze when trying to boot the game. Is it due to that i've uninstalled cIOS prev? as i've managed to run games fine before that. Only after i uninstalled cIOS and reinstall them, the freezing happens. By the way, the way i uninstalled cIOS is via waninkoko's cIOS uninstaller. I even tried AnyTitleDeleter to remove cIOS 0249 and reinstall it again. Same thing happen. 

Please help and thanks.


----------



## cedwii (Oct 29, 2008)

cedwii
Some seconds ago I was able to start old games with the disc channel (e.g. Twilight Princess). Newer discs like Super Mario Galaxy detects a modchip.
[User is currently offline.] Profile Card [Send a PM] 

So, for your loader it doesn t mines full compability?
I m very happy with 0.3 is awesome!
But i m thinking of the new release alfa,what else can you do to have more compability, if the disc channel don t work?(like wii ski).
Can you force trought disc channel to force cIOS 249 for all games?
Sorry for my english and thank s for your answer it s nice to have your point of wiew for all the questions we have.
And the last thing,when you mine detects a modchip, do you mine homebrew is well?
thank s!!!


----------



## knigitz (Oct 29, 2008)

I know the NO DVD error is supposedly disc related - but the same disc works fine on a modchip wii using the original disc channel.  Is this going to be resolved in a later update, or will I really have to end up reburning my discs?  Note, some of them work, some of them don't - all burnt the same speed, options, and media+r brand.

I hope this is addressed in a future update.


----------



## Thor1981 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello, 
I would like someone to help me, 
that I recomendais services for the backup launcher of Wiigator v 0.3 beta, or that of the CIOs Wiigator Version 36 Revision 06 Waninkoko? 
What differences they have?


----------



## quim69 (Oct 29, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Some seconds ago I was able to start old games with the disc channel (e.g. Twilight Princess). Newer discs like Super Mario Galaxy detects a modchip.


Does that mean you have Twilight Princess PAL working now, or are you talking about the USA version?  Do they use different IOS and thats why the USA version plays and the PAL one crashes?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 29, 2008)

hey Wiigator,
the read retry fixed my prob with Paper Mario, but I am havin probs with Pokemon battle Revolution. I get the disc cant be read error, with all the cIOS, no luck...
edit:
nevermind, it looks like DVD brand does matter!


----------



## kolobos (Oct 29, 2008)

Problem with backup laucher 0.3 on wii firmware 3.3E ?

I have one wii with version 3.3E and it works like a dream and i have another that was updated to 3.3E a day later and
NO wads can be installed ??? CIOS installer, CIO51 and WiiShop all install fine but i just get error 0211 or something when trying
to load wads.

Do i have whats called 3.3U ?

I can get homebrew channel installed and wiigators backup laucher 0.3 to work but it will not load any games?



Any help would be most appreciated on these new problems that are occuring.


Regards,
Steve...


----------



## finkel98 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

new to that wii backup launcher and after reading the full thread, i still have some questions:

1) the program needs the real Zelda Twilight Princess in the disc drive. Can I replace Zelda with any other game (retail copy) - SMG, SSBB etc?
2) what size of SD card do u guys use? How big is the backup launcher file and on average on big is a Wii game file?
3) is there any "preferred" SD brand or any issues known with a specific brand?

Thanks for your help! really appreciate it!!


----------



## djtaz (Oct 29, 2008)

finkel98 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> new to that wii backup launcher and after reading the full thread, i still have some questions:
> 
> ...



1. No Only Zelda 
2. up to 2 Gig - 1 gig works fine as does 512 , nothing over 2 gig for now
3. not for me - most works once its 2 gig or under


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 29, 2008)

@Wiigator
*Dragonball Z works offline excellent, but opening video lags. Online works, you are not being disconnected from WFC, but moves doesnt work. All you can do is move around(slowmotion....), no punching kicking! Can it be fixed?


----------



## finkel98 (Oct 29, 2008)

Other questions:

1) I read that DVD RWs are not working well w/ the launcher? Any other issue w/ DVDs (any brand works?). I should stick to DVD R?
2) Can i burn more than 1 ISO on a DVD or do I need to have only 1 ISO per DVD?


----------



## Thor1981 (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I have connected the Wiiconect 24 of my Wii with the channel Backup launcher v 0.3 without risk?


----------



## thewebguy (Oct 29, 2008)

This is my first post and i was wondering this...
I have the New wii update.
Running the new Homebrew Channel Works fine....
Going to install the new homebrew Browser Old one does not work
The old Iso Loader works fine.....

Now if I want to update to new loader I have read that certain games that worked with OLD loader do not work with new loader Example..SoulCalibur works fine for me But i see it has been reported it does not work with new update.  Same with Star Wars Unleashed.

Now i dont know if this was answered yet but is there a way to Run both Loader so i can run the games that dont run on the new loader on the old one.

Anyway to run one off the SD card while the old one is wad and run it off that.   Please let me know cause this would be the ultimate.

I have read but i have not seen if this NEW loader works with the new update does it? and the new  Homebrew channel 

thanks in advance


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 29, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> Can I have connected the Wiiconect 24 of my Wii with the channel Backup launcher v 0.3 without risk?


Its better to leave Wiiconnect 24 off...


----------



## surcouf84 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> Can I have connected the Wiiconect 24 of my Wii with the channel Backup launcher v 0.3 without risk?


Why ask the question several threads?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=107...t&p=1503618


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 29, 2008)

finkel98 said:
			
		

> Other questions:
> 
> 1) I read that DVD RWs are not working well w/ the launcher? Any other issue w/ DVDs (any brand works?). I should stick to DVD R?
> 2) Can i burn more than 1 ISO on a DVD or do I need to have only 1 ISO per DVD?
> ...



WiiGator already answered this. Someone has to change the Backuplauncher 0.1 to run with
a specific Cios which would have to be installed parallel to the actual CIOS which is used by backup launcher 0.3.
So Slot 249 is used by the actual CIOS. Slot 254 is used by PatchMii i guess. The old CIOS installer would have also 
to be modified to install on another slot. I'm sure this is of very low priority for now.


----------



## OSW (Oct 29, 2008)

I experienced errors when having GC memory card inserted.

maybe some people have the same problem?


----------



## Cyberxion (Oct 30, 2008)

Eh, I'm messing around with this, and this is my first time doing any of this Homebrew/Backup Loader stuff.  Anyway, I got all the stuff on my Wii just fine, but I was wondering if there's a way to keep games from updating my Wii.  I haven't run into any trouble yet, but I wanted to know if it's possible and what I might need just in case.  I've looked around, and due to my complete n00bishness, I'm not sure what's what.  Any help from the experts would be appreciated.  

Thanks guys.

Also, do you guys think it's a good idea to install the Safe Update 3.3u stuff?  From what little I understand, it looks like it dowloads the updates from Nintendo.  Is that right?  And what is the benefit of doing this?


----------



## NeoNight (Oct 30, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> @cedwii
> Some seconds ago I was able to start old games with the disc channel (e.g. Twilight Princess). Newer discs like Super Mario Galaxy detects a modchip.



Did you use the regular disc or a back up? or are you using a mod chip ??


----------



## pro_viruz (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess this luncher wont boot with most of the patched games. and i cant imagine to download and reburn all of my games. i hope and i wish this new luncher will support the patched back up games and non patched back up games. but for the record, IT ROCKS!!!


----------



## fishears (Oct 30, 2008)

thewebguy said:
			
		

> Now i dont know if this was answered yet but is there a way to Run both Loader so i can run the games that dont run on the new loader on the old one.
> 
> Anyway to run one off the SD card while the old one is wad and run it off that.   Please let me know cause this would be the ultimate.
> 
> ...



I wish it was that easy. The 0.1 cios installer won't work with the new patched ios36 that is on Ninty's servers. I already changed the whole thing to work as cios 248 but get errors during the ios download...


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Wiigator!
First of all, thanks a lot for everything (the public beta, your time and effort...the list is very long^^)
I'm sure you're keeping an eye on the compatibility wiki, so you know the problems in this area, especially the "eject disc and turn console off" which seems to be happening on many games and the freezes in Disaster DoC and in No More Heroes for example.
People talk about this being a burning problem, a dvd supports problem or a loader problem, but I wanted to ask to the most knowledgeable on the matter: have you found out which kind of problem it could be?

I hear people asking for backups to show up in the loader channel, but I think you can agree with me when I say that the most important feature should be first and foremost a high compatibility with games.

Danke sehr!


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 30, 2008)

fishears said:
			
		

> thewebguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't u use the old IOS36? Waninkoko does also presume a IIOS36-64-v1042.wad for his CIOS installer.
It's easy to find on an Brawl Disc for example. The guys who want to use the old launcher will find ways to get
the right wad for installation.


----------



## cobol (Oct 30, 2008)

I Think it would be easier to modify the 0.1 Backup Launcher to use another cIOS and then install dvdx selecting that cIOS.


----------



## WiiGator (Oct 30, 2008)

NeoNight said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use a 1:1 backup of Twilight Princess PAL and I don't have a modchip.  Decrypted/patched games will not work with the disc channel. Now I got Super Mario Galaxy working, but this version will not support dual layer DVD.

@kolobos
You can't detect the new version by comparing the version number 3.3. This is not changed. If you can start the shop channel, you have the new version.


----------



## quim69 (Oct 30, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> I use a 1:1 backup of Twilight Princess PAL and I don't have a modchip.


I'm not that interested in being able to boot games from the system menu (it would be nice, but that is all) but Zelda PAL working makes me smile.  =]


----------



## Cyberxion (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm running into a bit of trouble.  The compatibility list shows Mario Kart Wii as running flawlessly, but I can't get past the point where it shows you the wrist-strap nonsense at start-up.  After that screen, it goes black and then refuses to load.  It may be a bad burn, but has anyone else run into this problem, and if so, how did you manage to fix it?  Oh, I'm using the PAL version on an NTSC system.  I think that the ISO was patched with Brickblocker previously to me downloading it.  Dunno if that might have an effect.  

Also, I have to go back in and re-install everything required to get this to work each and every time I want to use it.  I have plenty of memory left, so I'm not sure what the problem is.  @[email protected]


----------



## davhuit (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't really now but Mario Kart (PAL) is working fine here (on a PAL Wii).

I tried to dump it two days ago (to try the dump method because I had never tried it before), then to load it on the Backup Launcher and it works like a charm (even the online mode is working fine).

Burned at 2x on a Verbatim DVD-R with IMGBURN with the defaults settings.

I read some Mario Kart dumps have been patched for a "001 something" error when it was released to run on some mod chips and such so maybe it's the problem (you probably need a 1:1 copy) because I don't think it's because your Wii is NTSC (because I'm playing some NTSC games without problem on a PAL system).

About the compatibility list, it's a completely mess. Day after day, some games are stated like working, then non-working or removed, etc... (and also with different versions of the loader) so it don't really help, but that's the problem of the wiki things (which can be edited by anybody). And most of times, when you want to put a good entry for a game not in it and highly tested, you can't because something is always actually already modifying it.

Would be better to have a compatibility list on a thread, often updated (that's already the case, but I mean, a "good compatibility list", with someone (or some peoples) that verify if the games are really working before adding tem), a bit like the one there was for the SuperCard, done by only one guy.


----------



## Cyberxion (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the insight.  I tried an untouched NTSC backup of Wii Music, and it's running flawlessly.  It would indeed seem that it's the patched stuff that's refusing to run.  I did encounter a disk-read error with Wii Music, but ejecting the disk and then reinserting it solved that.  

Oh, I also got a PAL copy of Ultimate Board Games running.  This one gives me a bit of trouble.  It was a scrubbed ISO, if that has any relevance.  Sometimes it works, others it doesn't.  However, when it does work, it works flawlessly.  

So basically, all my fears were easily addressed.  It would seem that I just have to stay away from patched games.  No worries there.  

I appreciate the help, man.  Good times.  Oh, one more question.  If I use Brickblocker to patch/remove/whatever a system update, would that effect the playability of the resulting ISO?  Because I was told that Mario Kart requires an update, and frankly, that scares the crap out of me, and me being a newbie, I'm unsure of how to play this sort of game without being forced to update other than using Brickblocker to patch it.


----------



## sum182 (Oct 31, 2008)

i dled this game called puzzle quest PAL to see if the force ntsc thing worked (back when v0.1 was new) and whenever i forced it all i got was a green screen. With this loader i get the same issue. Its patched also. If i just normal try to run the game i get black and white flashing screen (cause its pal) So the game loads i just cant force ntsc onto it.


----------



## _saint_ (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a couple of questions about the excellent loader:

- Is it technically possible to add support for streaming / loading games over Wifi, USB, SD?

- If it is technically possible is this something that you could add in the future?

This will be a very interesting development if it's possible.

Regards

_saint_


----------



## davhuit (Oct 31, 2008)

Cyberxion said:
			
		

> I appreciate the help, man.  Good times.  Oh, one more question.  If I use Brickblocker to patch/remove/whatever a system update, would that effect the playability of the resulting ISO?  Because I was told that Mario Kart requires an update, and frankly, that scares the crap out of me, and me being a newbie, I'm unsure of how to play this sort of game without being forced to update other than using Brickblocker to patch it.



Hmm. Removing the update won't prevent the game for loading I think (like for the modchips which use this method to bypass higher firmware needed).

Anyway, Mario Kart only required 3.1E (PAL) so probably the same for NTSC or less, so if you have at least the 3.1 Firmware, which should be the case of most peoples, it will work without problem (and the games are leaving you the choice to refuse an update if you don't want to do it).

Even Smash Bros don't require a "real firmware update", at least for the PAL versions (it only require an update about the Dual Layer compatibility, which change nothing to the firmware number itself).

Samba de Amigo also asked me to do an update but it also seems to not be a "real firmware update" because my firmware is always 3.1.

So, you shouldn't have any problems I think.


----------



## apu2009 (Oct 31, 2008)

Woo, this is my first venture into Wii Homebrew... I've made a little progress, but I'm stuck now. Here's what I've done so far:

- I successfully ran the Twilight Princess hack and installed the HBC (My Wii has 3.3U installed and has never touched anything homebrew related)
- I then ran WiiGator's cIOS Installer, and while it worked with wireless, it returns the following:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Adding content ID 00000000
> install_nus_object(0x8005d7e0, 0)
> 
> ES_AddContentStart(00000001000000f9, )
> ...



At that point I realized something had gone wrong due to the -1 and -1017 results.

- I ran WiiGator's Backup Loader anyway with Wii Music (burned on a TDK DVD+R [booktype changed to DVD-ROM]) and I get two overlapping errors which I could barely make out. I decided to look at the source code for the loader to see where the error code strings were. I determined that the two errors I got were:

- Set decrypt failed
- No DVD

At this point I'm not sure what to do... I'm not sure if installing Waninkoko's cIOS would help, but I'd rather not install stuff until I'm sure of what to do.

Despite all of this, I'm still happy I'm dipping my feet into the homebrew scene. Thanks a lot for all your work WiiGator =)

**UPDATE**
I was able to downgrade to 3.2U using the post here. I'm going to try and run the cIOS installer again now... *crosses fingers*

**UPDATE #2**
Poop... While I was able to downgrade to 3.2U, I still get the same errors as before. *stumped*

**UPDATE #3**
I just tried installing Waninkoko's Custom IOS36 rev 06 and I get a -2011 error. I'm so close to getting the Backup Launcher to work >_


----------



## samagon (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey WiiGator, I have a quick question for you about a potential 6x workaround. Would it be possible to write some code to make the Wii eject a legitimate Wii disc without the drive realizing it ejected the disc and then inserting a DVD-R and doing a TOC refresh while still having that DVD-R flagged as a legitimate Wii disc thereby allowing the backup to run at 6x? Or is all the ejection related code handled in the drive firmware making it inaccessible through a softmod?

P.S.  Thanks for all your hard work with the loader. The progress you've made is amazing. The difference between 0.1 and 0.3 is like night and day.


----------



## darthjulius (Oct 31, 2008)

Cyberxion said:
			
		

> I'm running into a bit of trouble.  The compatibility list shows Mario Kart Wii as running flawlessly, but I can't get past the point where it shows you the wrist-strap nonsense at start-up.  After that screen, it goes black and then refuses to load.  It may be a bad burn, but has anyone else run into this problem, and if so, how did you manage to fix it?  Oh, I'm using the PAL version on an NTSC system.  I think that the ISO was patched with Brickblocker previously to me downloading it.  Dunno if that might have an effect.
> 
> Also, I have to go back in and re-install everything required to get this to work each and every time I want to use it.  I have plenty of memory left, so I'm not sure what the problem is.  @[email protected]




Hello, I used to have the same kind of problem (it was a wrong cios install), since the dumper was made for an specific cios (try downloading an iso to see if it works). When I installed the correct CIOS (posted by Wiigator) the problem was solved or you can try also Waninkoko's new CIOS (it says it works with Backup launcher 0.3).

Mine is running flawlessly, some patched games don't work anymore (but I backed up the clean dumps so I can re-burn again), and in other cases like Mario Strikers (the clean game doesn't work, but the patched does).  Other games simple don't work (get the disc error screen)  like Simpsons Game or Starwars Force Unleashed and they used to work with prior versions (maybe Wiigator you can embedd older versions within the new version and add a condition (if you can detect that kind of error in the code to use the "older" code instead, it won't run as fast as the new version but at least will increase the compatibility).


----------



## davhuit (Nov 1, 2008)

apu2009 said:
			
		

> Woo, this is my first venture into Wii Homebrew... I've made a little progress, but I'm stuck now. Here's what I've done so far:
> 
> - I successfully ran the Twilight Princess hack and installed the HBC (My Wii has 3.3U installed and has never touched anything homebrew related)
> - I then ran WiiGator's cIOS Installer, and while it worked with wireless, it returns the following:
> ...



Personally, I downloaded a pack with already had the "wi-fi" related files on them.

So basically, with a 3.1 firmware (but should be the same in 3.2), I did that :

- Downloaded this .rar file : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TDO8I4GV
- Extract it and copied the "00000001" directory on the root of my SD Card, then copied "Backup_launcher" & "cIOS_Installer" sub directory in an apps\ directory of your SD Card.

So basically, you should have at the end :

X:000001\
X:\apps\Backup_Launcher\
X:\apps\cIOS_Installer\

Where X is the letter of your SD CARD on your computer.

- Powered on my Wii with the SD CARD in it, then loaded the Homebrew Channel.
- Installed the cIOS by selecting the entry in the homebrew channel, then waited until the end of the installation)

And it's over, then I just selecting the backup loader entry, put the DVD-R in the Wii then loaded the game and it worked fine.

But before, I had installed the first beta of Waninkoko/Wiigator Loader so maybe it helped, don't know at all (the one which needed DVDX), but from what Wiigator said, it's not needed to have installed the previous one before to install the new one.

If you always have some problems, you could always try to download an appz which can uninstall cIOS, maybe the few attempts of installation put some garbage or other, which the appz will clean, then you can start to install it again.

I think I show some peoples with some problems during the installation of the cIOS so you will probably be able to find a way to run it (by trying what I say or by searching on this forum).

The only thing which can actually prevent the loader for running (if I'm right) is people who have 3.3 and who did the last Wii Shop Channel update (and which didn't have a custom cIOS installed before on their Wii, which prevent them from downgrading)


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm seeing a lot of changes launcher backup v 0.3, also launched a new waninkoko services v36 rev 6, now is not that services should work, someone can help me?


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 1, 2008)

davhuit said:
			
		

> apu2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mkay... I'm not sure where to go from here then. I'm a bit in both situations xD. Before I started with homebrew, I had no cIOS and also updated to 3.3U. I'm not sure if updating to 3.3 automatically applies the Wii Shop update or not (I updated using *only* the System options menu). After updating I ran the cIOS installer that came with Wiigator's package, and it started downloading the necessary files. Once it got to the installation, it failed at the error code in my previous post. I decided to look around the forum and realized that my fatal mistake was installing the 3.3U update. Eventually, I managed to downgrade back to 3.2U using the guide in here. I tried running the cIOS installer again after downgrading , but got the same error. I'm not sure if there's some remaining IOS or cIOS there that I don't know of. I'm not sure which one to remove either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have AnyTitleDeleter, Waninkoko's cIOS Uninstaller 1.1, Waninkoko's cIOS Downgrader 1.2 to use, but again, I'm not sure which cIOS to remove (if any). Any ideas on where to go from here?

Thanks for the response davhuit


----------



## djtaz (Nov 1, 2008)

is your problem with the beta 3 install or the fact that you updated your wii ??

Try downloading the zip file i have in my sig and read the How To and follow all of that and see if it fixes things ... back up what you have on your SD card beforehand.


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 1, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> is your problem with the beta 3 install or the fact that you updated your wii ??
> 
> Try downloading the zip file i have in my sig and read the How To and follow all of that and see if it fixes things ... back up what you have on your SD card beforehand.



Thanks a lot for the response djtaz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure whether the problem is with the beta 3 install or the update process... I'm leaning slightly more towards the update process blocking something (even though I've downgraded). I'll download the zip and give it a shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Should I follow the how to exactly, or would I have to add/skip steps since I've installed certain things already?


----------



## djtaz (Nov 1, 2008)

apu2009 said:
			
		

> djtaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id try the lot again - re-installing something if its there wont make any difference. 
I know i had to re-install a cIOS a few times to get it working properly so worth giving it a go again.


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 1, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Id try the lot again - re-installing something if its there wont make any difference.
> I know i had to re-install a cIOS a few times to get it working properly so worth giving it a go again.
> 
> Mkay, I ran into a problem with the how to... I installed the homebrew channel successfully, and then I went on to run the Safe Update 3.3 (I know it's optional, but it definitely is handy to have). I got this error message:
> ...



Not sure what to do with that xD. I could always proceed with the steps, but by the looks of it, I'll run into the same error I was running into before...

*UPDATE*
Out of curiosity, I tried downgrading to 3.1U to see if it would work, and the same error message occurs.
Something else that may be of interest is that running AnyTitleDeleter also a similar error messages (not all of them are written):
"Informing Wii that I am God...Error! ES_Identity (ret = -1017)"


----------



## redoxoder (Nov 1, 2008)

hello

wiigator do you have news on your backup launcher



do you working on v0.3 (new ios??) or v0.4

can you give us info on your progress 

thks



ps: v0.3 is already good new version will be great 
:-)


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, I obviously don't get this stuff, so it's all going over my head.  The only game I've managed to get running properly to any satisfactory degree is Wii Music.  Mario Kart, Paper Mario and Carnival Games: Mini-Golf all fail to run.  They get to the warning screen about proper use of the strap and whatnot, and then go to a black screen before turning out a disk-read error in the end.  Well, not all the time, and that's the frustrating thing.  I got in-game with Carnival Games and Paper Mario.  Once each game.  After that, they've continuously given me disk-read errors.  Mario Kart has never gotten past the warning screen at all.  Interestingly enough, the games that don't work are all PAL, and my console is NTSC.  Could that be causing problems?  

I've tried uninstalling and re-installing the cIOS, and that's why I actually managed to get in-game in Carnival Games and Paper Mario.  I've read that if it you run into excessive errors, it might be due to a faulty cIOS install.  The trouble is, it hasn't seemed to properly install.  What makes this all worse is that I'm a total n00b, and none of the information I've found, including that in this thread, is very newbie friendly.  Which is no big deal mind you, but it would be fantastic if there was a tutorial for complete and total idiots like myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If any of you have any insight into my problem, I'd be forever grateful.  Could my system version effect this?  Do I need any cIOS besides the one posted in the FAQ at the start of this thread?  I'm completely at a loss.  

Thanks for bearing with me guys.  You've been great so far.  I'm just having trouble working this all out.


----------



## djtaz (Nov 1, 2008)

apu2009 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> Out of curiosity, I tried downgrading to 3.1U to see if it would work, and the same error message occurs.
> Something else that may be of interest is that running AnyTitleDeleter also a similar error messages (not all of them are written):
> "Informing Wii that I am God...Error! ES_Identity (ret = -1017)"




I think you may have the latest Nintendo updated IOS that was released on October 23rd that prevents you from doing quite a lot of things - 
You will need to downgrade your system , but get confirmation off someone else before you do.


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 1, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> apu2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah okay... What's the proper process to downgrade the system? I guess using Waninkoko's cIOS Downgrader doesn't work so well if I still have the latest version despite downgrading to 3.1U. I'll PM WiiGator to see if he can confirm that downgrading is the best option and I'll post back afterwards.

Thanks again djtaz


----------



## quim69 (Nov 1, 2008)

apu2009 said:
			
		

> Something else that may be of interest is that running AnyTitleDeleter also a similar error messages (not all of them are written):
> "Informing Wii that I am God...Error! ES_Identity (ret = -1017)"


You have updated your wii to 3.3, all ios have now been patched.  You are unable to install any wads, including the cios.

Your only way out now is to use IOS16 as documented in a few threads around here.

And then in future don't update - there is nothing handy about it.


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 1, 2008)

Newbie here.  How do I use the cIOS installer read retry file for the backup launcher?  Like, where on my SD card do I put it, and how do I run it?


----------



## djtaz (Nov 1, 2008)

Cyberxion said:
			
		

> Newbie here.  How do I use the cIOS installer read retry file for the backup launcher?  Like, where on my SD card do I put it, and how do I run it?




Its a DOL file so put it into the Apps folder in a folder called cios fix on your SD card and rename it to boot.dol - it should load that way from the homebrew channel.


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 1, 2008)

So I had it in the right place, I just didn't rename the file properly.  Alright, I'll give it a try.  I'm about at my wits end here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do appreciate the work of everyone involved, especially the guys who brought us these loaders in the first place.  Fantastic stuff, even if I'm about to go insane trying to work it out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ran it.  Can't tell if it made a bit of difference.  Games still aren't loading.  Thanks for the help though dude.  You rock.


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 1, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> apu2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I updated to 3.3. However, I did downgrade to 3.2 and subsequently 3.1. I am able to install WADs, as I've confirmed by installing a few WiiWare titles. The issue has to be something else... It's very strange that I can install WADs but not install the cIOS I need... Also, by using IOS16, what would I accomplish?


----------



## WizardDani (Nov 1, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> apu2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It isn't the only way out, I posted how I was able to downgrade 7 pages ago. (downgrade using waninkoko to 3.2, then install the wanin's ORIGINAL IOS36 wad).


----------



## wiigee (Nov 1, 2008)

so, hows the public beta testing going?, 

its been out for a week now and i was wondering if it has provided a plan of action for an update?, or has it turned into a garbled mess?

is there a colation of problems bing created?

i personally am over the moon with the beta release so far, i can see my sons eyes now lighting up on xmas morning!!


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 2, 2008)

WizardDani said:
			
		

> It isn't the only way out, I posted how I was able to downgrade 7 pages ago. (downgrade using waninkoko to 3.2, then install the wanin's ORIGINAL IOS36 wad).
> 
> Dani, how did you go about doing that? I did the steps you did in this post:
> 
> ...



And that's why I couldn't get it running... D'you have any idea why that error might have come up? (Remember that I started homebrew after updating to 3.3U, which means I had no cIOS installed). What I find weird is that I was actually able to run the Homebrew Channel installation even *after* I installed 3.3U (again, without having *any* cIOS installed).


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 2, 2008)

wiigee said:
			
		

> so, hows the public beta testing going?,
> 
> its been out for a week now and i was wondering if it has provided a plan of action for an update?, or has it turned into a garbled mess?
> 
> ...


I think this is a fantastic proof-of-concept.  I can't wait to see how far they take this in the future.  And I do hope that the problems highlighted thus-far are surmountable.


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just wanted to update on the issues I was having. They're all fixed =D!
I followed this guide here, which was incredibly helpful and completely solved the problem. After following those steps, I went back to WiiGator's original instructions and was able to install his cIOS with no problems whatsoever. I can safely report that Wii Music boots great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Thanks for all the replies everyone


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it was a good idea to release a public beta since we all conducted lots of tests and are giving our feedback to Wiigator and his team. I hope our testing will be helpful for them in developing future releases.

plus, probably has stopped some people whining about its release, since they have something in their hands right now LOL


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 2, 2008)

I got what I assumed to be an untouched backup of Mario Galaxy.  Burned at 6x in IMGburn, and it runs just about as well as the original.  Flawless.  

So I'm thinking that the trouble I was having comes from the rest of the disks being patched for mod-chips and whatnot, as per the suggestion of someone around here whose name I forget.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've gotten the best results from untouched ISOs.  

At any rate, good times.  Waninkoko and Wiigator both rock.  Thanks guys.

EDIT:  Alright, since I'm new to all this, I downloaded Brickblocker and patched a Pal Mario Kart ISO to keep from downloading the update and screwing up my NTSC Wii.  I didn't keep the ISO around after I patched it, and unfortunately it seems like the Brickblocker patch is keeping the game from running in this loader.  So what I'd like to know is if there's a way to say, rip the ISO back to my HDD (I know how to do that much) and somehow remove the Brickblocker patch.  I know that's probably far-fetched, but it would save me a lot of trouble if it is possible.  

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## lasteclispe (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a question I downloaded this about two days ago and installed it but I wanted to know what version of the cios is included?

I looks through the downloaded files and I saw a version # nowhere.


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont own very many games but the ones i do i backed up to try and they worked like a charm just one question though does this adversely affect my wiis hardware in any way? And i dont quite understand the forcing options do i just play with them untill i find some settings that work or what? Thanks great project by the way now i can play my backups and save my main copies for when my kids plays godzilla with my games tower!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 3, 2008)

as far as I know you shouldn't worry about brickblock your ISOs before burning them because the loader automatically blocks the updates from the disc. Read the FAQs anyway, I take no responsibility


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi wiigator, thanks very much for your backup loader, its works excellently with my PAL games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have just one NTSC game downloaded though, and I am in the PAL region using a PAL Wii. I am trying to play Wii Music, and whilst it works fine, it outputs on my TV a little fuzzy and in black and white. I understand this is because my TV doesn't support NTSC. I tried FORCE PAL60 and PAL50 options of your backup launcher, but this emits a green screen. Is there any advice you can give me, or is this game just incompatible with FORCE PAL60/50?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello friends, 
I have a question, to install the service 247 tengoque uninstall the service 249? I will have any problem with the compatibility of games?


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> Hello friends,
> I have a question, to install the service 247 tengoque uninstall the service 249? I will have any problem with the compatibility of games?



I'm not sure what you mean by that... if I'm understanding your question correctly, then yes, you have to uninstall cIOS 249 to be able to install the cIOS that comes with the Backup Loader (although someone else should confirm this).

Para dejartelo claro: Si, se supone que tienes que desinstalar el cIOS 249 para poder instalar el cIOS que viene con el Backup Launcher de WiiGator. (Si es que malinterprete tu pregunta, escribela en Español y te puedo responder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## theman060606 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have read each of the posts and replies sent by apu2009 with great interest but still have some questions or need for clarifications. It seems I am in the same boat apu2009 was in (I have HBC running, IOS 247 and various IOS fixes, shop channel updates, etc) and have an NTSC wii updated to 3.3U. I haven't been able to get the original wiigator backup loader working (keep getting DVD Region error; I know that this is most likely a burn issue but have tried several burns at 2.4 and 1 speeds on TDK DVD-R disks using IMGBurn 2.4 but get the same error) and hope that the latest v3 loader will work properly and with better performance and game compatibility. I read that the latest wiigator v3 loader needs a newer IOS and that IOS can't be installed without first uninstalling the old IOS using AnyTitleDeleter, but then I read that uninstalling an older IOS on a 3.3U updated wii will prevent new IOS installations. So apu2009's fix was to follow RadioShow's instructions above, but those instructions seem to be geared for wii's with no older IOS's installed. My question: should I attempt to follow RadioShow's instructions and copy the new IOS over the old one, or somehow erase everything, start from scratch and follow Radioshow's instructions to get a proper IOS installed, then follow the instructions to get the v3 loader running? If starting from scratch is the best option, how do I delete the right stuff from the wii?
Thanks for all for the hard work in making this stuff available and the information I have found here.
Edit: sorry for the novel; just want to be clear...


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 4, 2008)

apu2009 said:
			
		

> Thor1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Para instalar cIOS 247 tengo que desinstalarel cIOS 249? Tendré algun problema de compatibilidad de Juegos con el nuevo cIOS?
Gracias


----------



## cobol (Nov 4, 2008)

Para instalar el cIOS247 no tienes que quitar el cIOS249, son independientes.

You don't need to unistall cIOS249 in order to use cIOS247.


----------



## Flagcarrier (Nov 4, 2008)

I also seem to be suffering from the problem which makes two error messages overlap, "No DVD" and "DVD Identify failed" when trying to boot any game backup'ed in the Backup Loader channel.

I'm running 3.2E and have installed the "safe 3.3". I hope this is easy to fix.


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 5, 2008)

Flagcarrier said:
			
		

> I also seem to be suffering from the problem which makes two error messages overlap, "No DVD" and "DVD Identify failed" when trying to boot any game backup'ed in the Backup Loader channel.
> 
> I'm running 3.2E and have installed the "safe 3.3". I hope this is easy to fix.



I followed this guide here when I was getting that problem:
Guide

Then once I was done with that, I went on to install WiiGator's Loader by following his instructions


----------



## cedwii (Nov 5, 2008)

wiigator
wii don t hear about you anymore for a long time now,are you still ok?
Just give us some news mate,and thank s again the 0.3 is very good,i m surprise most of the games work when their are decripted, i hope you find a way out to minor compability problems!
Is it a cios pb?
Did you have more test with disc channel?
Shuss!!
Cedwii!!


----------



## samool2 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's amazing what your doing for the Wii Community, loving the loader, thanks!


----------



## sgwiiboy (Nov 5, 2008)

theman060606 said:
			
		

> I have read each of the posts and replies sent by apu2009 with great interest but still have some questions or need for clarifications. It seems I am in the same boat apu2009 was in (I have HBC running, IOS 247 and various IOS fixes, shop channel updates, etc) and have an NTSC wii updated to 3.3U. I haven't been able to get the original wiigator backup loader working (keep getting DVD Region error; I know that this is most likely a burn issue but have tried several burns at 2.4 and 1 speeds on TDK DVD-R disks using IMGBurn 2.4 but get the same error) and hope that the latest v3 loader will work properly and with better performance and game compatibility. I read that the latest wiigator v3 loader needs a newer IOS and that IOS can't be installed without first uninstalling the old IOS using AnyTitleDeleter, but then I read that uninstalling an older IOS on a 3.3U updated wii will prevent new IOS installations. So apu2009's fix was to follow RadioShow's instructions above, but those instructions seem to be geared for wii's with no older IOS's installed. My question: should I attempt to follow RadioShow's instructions and copy the new IOS over the old one, or somehow erase everything, start from scratch and follow Radioshow's instructions to get a proper IOS installed, then follow the instructions to get the v3 loader running? If starting from scratch is the best option, how do I delete the right stuff from the wii?
> Thanks for all for the hard work in making this stuff available and the information I have found here.
> Edit: sorry for the novel; just want to be clear...



Hi,

I tried using TDK DVD's and to be blunt they are a waste of money.  I went back to Verbatim DVD-R's and my backups are working again.  I found MR DVD discs worked 50% of the time but honestly Verbatim discs are the way to go and it really is worth buying them.


----------



## sgwiiboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I signed up to this forum just to say to Wiigator that .3 is awesome.  Considering this is a beta, I can't wait to see what the final release can do.  Most of my backups are running as fast as the original, amazing!


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 5, 2008)

cedwii said:
			
		

> wiigator
> wii don t hear about you anymore for a long time now,are you still ok?
> Just give us some news mate,and thank s again the 0.3 is very good,i m surprise most of the games work when their are decripted, i hope you find a way out to minor compability problems!
> Is it a cios pb?
> ...



The next version will be called Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma:
- It will use the newer G****OS
- It includes support for the rebooter, so 1:1 backups are working with the disc channel (Including newer titles).
- Dual layer may not work.

Current state is:
"de Blob" works on PAL
"Star Wars - Force unleashed" seems to work on NTSC.
"Star Wars - Force unleashed" doesn't work on PAL.

I need more time  to fix it.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 5, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> cedwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds great, Keep up the good work.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Nov 5, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> cedwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great news!
So does it mean, after installing the new cIOS, I can load 1:1 backups directly from Disc Channel, and the ones which doesnt work from the disc channel(eg. Dual Layer disc) can be loaded from backuplaoder0.3gamma.dol?

So what I mean is:
"Will there also be a aplication to load backups aswell? or only Disc Channel loading?


----------



## WiiShizzza (Nov 5, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> cedwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhhhmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seems like our master has ended his vacation and is finally back at work. Great news!
So, I'll start up photoshop and make a nice Wiigator3 gamma Logo and a nice banner and icons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you need anything special, any kind of graphics, gimme a call.

thx for your endurance !


----------



## Matt Cese (Nov 5, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> The next version will be called Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma:
> - It will use the newer G****OS
> - It includes support for the rebooter, so 1:1 backups are working with the disc channel (Including newer titles).
> - Dual layer may not work.
> ...


That's excellent news WiiGator!!!  The only 2 games that I've been having problems with were Star Wars and Red Steel.  It's good to know at least Stars Wars can be fixed.


----------



## Matt Cese (Nov 5, 2008)

WiiShizzza said:
			
		

> So, I'll start up photoshop and make a nice Wiigator3 gamma Logo and a nice banner and icons


If the backup launcher works with the disc channel, why do you need to make a banner?


----------



## bootsector (Nov 5, 2008)

Matt Cese said:
			
		

> WiiShizzza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I could understand by reading WiiGator's words, there will be "support" for rebooter, so I think launching games via disc channel is an option, not the only way!


----------



## WiiShizzza (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah, I see.... you're right
.. was just a bit nervous about it, and my English is not the best. sry


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Wiigator, thanks for the update. It's very nice to see you're working so hard for us, and for that I heartly thank you.
I'm happy to hear that the new loader will feature an improved compatibility.

By the way, have you read this?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113801

it's about a fix in the loader 0.3 made by requiem4d. I wanted to point that out to you, if you didn't know already, so you can talk to the guy and use his feedback for a better loader.

thanks man, you're uber-awesome!


----------



## theman060606 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on not using TDK discs. I already have a spindle of Verbatim discs on order.
To shorten my original question: If I already updated to 3.3U and have IOS 247 running, is it true that I need to uninstall that IOS prior to installing this V3 loader? If so, won't I have problems loading the new IOS having a 3.3U updated wii? How do I proceed installing the v3 loader and its associated IOS from my current state? Thanks.


----------



## bin01 (Nov 6, 2008)

TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> Hey Wiigator, thanks for the update. It's very nice to see you're working so hard for us, and for that I heartly thank you.


ehm... he is not working for us, its just a challenge, he wants to prove himself he can do it, thats what hackers do.


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 6, 2008)

theman060606 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip on not using TDK discs. I already have a spindle of Verbatim discs on order.
> To shorten my original question: If I already updated to 3.3U and have IOS 247 running, is it true that I need to uninstall that IOS prior to installing this V3 loader? If so, won't I have problems loading the new IOS having a 3.3U updated wii? How do I proceed installing the v3 loader and its associated IOS from my current state? Thanks.



It wouldn't hurt following the guide I mentioned in one of my earlier posts. You wouldn't have to erase anything either. I just installed what was listed there, and if I happened to have one particular thing already, then I'd just be installing over it. Give it a shot, it just might work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

As for discs, I have had zero problems with Fuji DVD-Rs


----------



## cedwii (Nov 6, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> cedwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank s for your answer wiiG
I m glad you ok and still working on this project,i wait the gamma version like a kid waiting a present for chrismas!!
Is wanin helping you on this project?
And thank you for doing this for us on your free time!!
shuss wiiG


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 6, 2008)

bin01 said:
			
		

> TyrianCubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know the hacker culture, but in the end he's doing us all a big favour without asking anything in return, that's why I said that


----------



## supermonkeyman12 (Nov 6, 2008)

wiigator... you're my hero


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 6, 2008)

has ne one had trouble with there internet channel? or any other wads


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 7, 2008)

ok im running v.3 with the retry fix and ssbb,monopaly,buld a bear (dvd 5) and im using the same disc that ive made all my copies with it starts to load the i get the error mess. my wii is a ntsc and ive tryed both channe loader and hbc nither work thanx for the hard work i uses imgburn and burn at 4x any ideas would be helpful and not to sound noobish but thanks to all who help noobs along ya coo people in my book


----------



## I-Iybr1d (Nov 7, 2008)

TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> bin01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually i think is doing something for the scene even grater than we imagine, we has open the window to disc based hombrew, no waranty loss backup mode (as chips simply make your waranty go puff), multimedia disc readable for our homebrew players (such as dvd movies, mp3s and more) and soooo much more!

The main problem is the damm stupid crackers (not hackers) that use this to f**k up the piracy laws (by doing massive game copies to sell worlwide) and also creation new and stupid ways to make us brick our systems by using their fake "homebrews" so they can just have a good laugh at us.


I was wondering if it will be any GC compatibility in the near future... i've got a ton of old Gamecube games that are scratch so badly that even scotch brit couldnt make it worse...


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 7, 2008)

It's very true, and infact he's doing great things. The fact that we can benefit from his work is even more awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're right, crackers are really bad. Usually the money they make selling huge amount of pirated games and stuff goes into the hands of criminal organizations, and that's something awful.
But since this is a softmod, it's porbably going to stay in our "circle", where people knowledgeable enough to install it end up using just for backups and other things that don't break the rules.

@goku: no problems with wads. My internet channel is the original one (downloaded when it was free) and works fine.

GC compatibility...I heard somewhere it is possible, but for now the priority is Wii compatibility (and rightfully so). I still have all my original GC games so I can play them on the wii no problem. I bought a good number of games back in the GC era.


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello, Wiigator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're done already to solve the problems of the new backup launcher v 0.3 gamma? 
With this new version will be able to load Gamecube games? 
CIOs are using the same or is there a new one. 
I have read the threads on an IOS 247, I recommend using it? Waninkoko talk to me and said that it is an old, who only have changed the name. 
The BL v 0.3 gamma will be more compatible games? 
Okami charge? 
A greeting.


----------



## finkel98 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

First of all thanks to all of you (and Wiigator and Wanikoko especially) for the posts!

newbie question here - I got the homebrew channel up and running got the wii back-up loader working as well (v0.3). Got the bloombox ISO (NTSC) - my Wii is also NTSC. I burned the ISO using my mac's disk utility (DVD-R, 4x speed). Could not access the game - I get an "Exception (DSI) occured" message error (code dump / lot of symbols).

Is it due to:

1) burning? Most pple were recommending imgburn - did i do something wrong?
2) patching the ISO? i have no idea how to do it - but i thought that having v0.3 of backup loader meant that u don't have to patch the ISO.

Would love to get your help on this. thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 7, 2008)

Blombox NTSC does not work. 
Look for the games on this link:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Backup_Launcher_v3


----------



## finkel98 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Thor, according to the look all versions of bloombox are indeed working.


----------



## intestlol (Nov 7, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> cedwii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU ROCK. I have a question. Since you said that in .3 gamma their will be no dual layer disks, does it mean that my SSBB that I bought will not work, or does it mean that burned dual layers will not work? Also, if bought dual layers will not work, than is their any way of booting the one you bought? The disk channel feature is brilliant. When will you be releasing this version?


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

ok juecked the guied says ssbb is working but mines not could this b a burn issue?


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 8, 2008)

If I activate support for dual layer discs, the Wii will detect a modchip for newer games. If you make SSBB smaller, you can use it.

Star wars is also working for PAL, my report before seems to be wrong, because the error was caused by a burn media issue.

I don't know if Okami will work, but I think it will not work in the next release. I am getting to a point where I need to know, which IOS is used. You can use the tool which I posted on page 6. I need the IOS number of the large game partition with the correct disc id of the game.


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 8, 2008)

Every release just gets better. Can't wait for the next one. Dual layer, meh we have dvd5 for smash so why worry about it right now, especially if it may cause issues. Eventually itd be nice, especially for making multi-game discs. Whatever you decision you know the community supports you 100% anyone searching for said program its actually on page 5 not 6.


----------



## bootsector (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok. So no dual layer support then. I need a tutorial about shrinking my backup of SSBB to DVD5. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 8, 2008)

SSBB Tutorial  Remember google is your friend
Title Id and IOS Thread


----------



## bootsector (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, dd! I'm applying the patch from the first post on that thread right now! Wish me luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: From a quick test, SSBB DVD5 NTSC/USA is working great with 0.3!


----------



## EndlessDiversity (Nov 8, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> If I activate support for dual layer discs, the Wii will detect a modchip for newer games. If you make SSBB smaller, you can use it.
> 
> Star wars is also working for PAL, my report before seems to be wrong, because the error was caused by a burn media issue.
> 
> I don't know if Okami will work, but I think it will not work in the next release. I am getting to a point where I need to know, which IOS is used. You can use the tool which I posted on page 6. I need the IOS number of the large game partition with the correct disc id of the game.



If i am not mistaken, backup launcher 0.3 gamma will be built in into Wii Disc Channel right?
wouldn't it better to keep it the same as it is now? as a launcher on a different channel. so that we have an option how we would like to load our game.

and i was just curious with that comment, saying SSBB won't work even tho its original version.
i hope all original wii disc still can be run normally through Wii Disc channel.

either way i am happy with the launcher and big thanks to wiigator.


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

wow so much news ok so gamma will load from disc channel so next step after that is bootmii to give u the opp. to create a new system menu? it seems this is where its all headed


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

wow so much news ok so gamma will load from disc channel so next step after that is bootmii to give u the opp. to create a new system menu? it seems this is where its all headed


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

ok im running wiigator v.3 and .1 now this is my draw 

back i have to stwich between ciso (i think its because 

i have a ntsc usa) now i have no problen runnig it like 

this as it seems the new cios(for v.3) removes the ciso 

(for v.1) as that stands that fixs some patch game 

issues for now (fyi got all the files i needed from 

djtaz except for the cios wad for v.1 dont know how to 

do rapid share so if some one could help with that would 

be awsome) as for my compat list the same as the one 

posted by others here look it up.

now for my ? would it be possable to make a channel 

that loads the backup but befor game starts lets you 

pick the ciso you want to run first i.e 247 for the v.3 

and 249 for v.1?

now for noobs I AM NOT A CODER or one of gators 

presonal testers just a noob 2 but read and you will get 

your answers 

and yes im playing force unleashed but on v.1 not v.3 and thanx got ssbb working


----------



## alex686 (Nov 8, 2008)

Great work Wiigator! 
I use backup launcher 0.3 beta and it works great, but I can't add a 2nd controller in all games i tried (mario kart, bomberman, boom blox, etc). In the multiplayer tab of each game the 2nd controller isn't recognized no matter what i press. Is this a common problem? The 2nd controller works great without the backup launcher (tested with the original version of wii sports). I have searched with google, but didn't found any solution. Any help appreciated


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 8, 2008)

Alex your the first ive heard of having that issue. Here all 4 of my controllers work great with all version of the loaders... Hopefully someone has some ideas, short of telling you to check your batteries, heh


----------



## blitzer320 (Nov 8, 2008)

is the controller synched to the wii or every time you load your wii you have to press the 1+2 if so you may need to synch it with the wii


----------



## shamone69 (Nov 8, 2008)

blitzer320 said:
			
		

> is the controller synched to the wii or every time you load your wii you have to press the 1+2 if so you may need to synch it with the wii



beat me to it lol thats what i was thinking


----------



## Praetor192 (Nov 8, 2008)

A question that I have been wondering about for a while now is if I want to play a PAL game on an NTSC Wii, how do I do it? I have heard various different answers, such as using special cables as with Waninkoko's original loader, to selecting Force PAL in the loader, to selecting Force NTSC. I have performed a search, and have looked at several pages in various threads, but I find no useful information. I don't want to have to look at 350+ pages across 5 threads for the answer, so if someone could just tell me directly it would be fantastic.

Also, what do the hooktype settings do?

Sorry for the questions that has most likely been asked, but I just can't find solid answers.

Another quick question: My Wii is 3.2U, and except for Backup Loader Beta 0.3 and the cIOS included with it on the first page of this thread, it is relatively untouched (NAND-wise, I have a lot of SD homebrew). Is it safe to use the Backup Loader's cIOS in conjunction with Starfall, DVDx and Wii Shop/IOS51 Installer, or will this cause problems?

Last thing: With the next loader (0.3 gamma?) will there be a new cIOS, and will it just replace the old one, or will I have to remove it and then add another one?


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 8, 2008)

most of my pals work on force ntsc two or three are not getting passed initial startup but im using 3.2u and no special cables

does anybody know if after the initial launch of the launcher am i safe to remove the sd card or is it working with data off the card


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 8, 2008)

Praetor192 said:
			
		

> A question that I have been wondering about for a while now is if I want to play a PAL game on an NTSC Wii, how do I do it? I have heard various different answers, such as using special cables as with Waninkoko's original loader, to selecting Force PAL in the loader, to selecting Force NTSC. I have performed a search, and have looked at several pages in various threads, but I find no useful information. I don't want to have to look at 350+ pages across 5 threads for the answer, so if someone could just tell me directly it would be fantastic.
> 
> Also, what do the hooktype settings do?
> 
> ...



Ok the whole pal ntsc thing really depends on several factors from your display to your cables to the hooktype.
If your display doesnt support pal your screen will go black and white when playing pal games without forcing ntsc. If your display is capable of pal and ntsc then just run the games without forcing any video mode. If you can only display ntsc you have to force ntsc and hope the game is fully compatible with being forced at this time. Hooktypes don't seem to matter with the .3 loader. with the .1 loader gc or disabled were most compatible. Hooktypes are ways the program takes control of system processes. Your safe i have all of those installed with no issues at all. .3 gamma i would assume that yes it will be a new cios, but if its like last time it will overwrite the current for you. hope this helps


----------



## chaoshawk (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey wiigator do you mind posting some sort of ETA or something. It keeps noobs like me quiet for a while. Sorry if I'm being a nuisance.


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 9, 2008)

ok a few days ago i poste a ? and thanx to noobwarrior7
who pointed me 

in the right direction they found a way for both loaders 
to work i have a zip ready heres the link http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IDZRAQU6
all files are num for easy install dont know who did it but thanx
v.3
i have put together the files i used on my ntsc usa wii 

and with the auto loader it loads pal games still work 
now thats v.3

v.1
still all the same bugs only plays patched so if u 

patched games and still have them then the are still 

good (if you lost compat with v.3 )

game list key 
p=patched n/p
unless its marked its all unpatched for info on load issues get at me no prob pitching in to 

amf bowl p
bleach s.b
bully p
boom blox p
blast works p
drunswick bowling
battalion wars
backyard baseball 09 p
backyardfootball 09 
battle of the bands
chicken shot p
carnavel games
dr death jr p
driver parrell lines p
dragonblade
escape frombug island
endless ocean p still not working on either loader
gutar hero aero
h.o.d 2&3 p
harry potter order phenoix
heat seekers
lego indy
lego bat
mlb power pro p
madden 07,08 p not working
mortal k p not working
man hunt 2 p
mario kart p and n/p
mario party p
mario strikers p
mario slugger
my word coach
metroid prime corupt p
metal slug
namco remix p
naruto c.n.r 2
nba live 9 p
okami p not working
pool party p
pet shop
pirates worlds end
re4 p
re umbrella chrn. p
red steel not working
starwars f.u. p
super swing glof season 2 p
spyro p
sega bass fishing p
star track coquest
soul cal legends p
smarty pants
supersmash bro brawl dvd 5
scarface p
the bigs 
trama center n.b p
the monkey king leg begin
trans formers
tony hawk d.h.j
tiger woods 07
the simpsons
tamagachi party on
victorious boxers p
wacky racers p
wii play p
wii sports
warrio shake it p and n/p not working
zelda
zack and wiki p


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are some notes for the not yet released 0.3 gamma:
You can use same features in the planed new version as in the old version. WiiShizzza is working on a new graphic. The menu looks different, but is similar to the old version.

The default setting are changed:
- GC pad hook
- Ocarina is disabled

You can change this (each time before starting a game). I decided to use this as default setting for higher game compatibility. When you press "B" the System Menu is started and you can start 1:1 backups from the disc channel. The system menu is not changed in the flash. You can't directly start it after power on. I decided not to patch the files in the flash, because there is a much higher risk for bricking the Wii. If you have Starfall installed this may not work, because it tries to patch something, which was already patched by Starfall. I don't have Starfall installed, so I didn't tested it.
It will use new cIOS for IOS249.
I improved speed for decrypted games. There are more direct DMA transfers possible. Currently decrypted games seem to be a little bit faster. Waninkoko is working on a speed improvement, which is also for 1:1 backups. I will wait until he has finished it.

The default settings for System Menu are:
- Region free
- Update check is disabled, because updating from wrong region will lead to a brick. I don't have tried to update from a burned disc. I don't know if this is safe in general when using the correct region.

The fixes for PAL cheat codes should be included, I don't have tested this yet. The cheat system and PAL/NTSC are not within my focus. I will only fix something here, if problems are reported from 30+ users with many different DVD media and there is no opposite report.

It is possible that all games, which worked with 0.1, are working with 0.3 gamma. So you will have the speed of 0.3 beta and the compatiblity of 0.1 and 0.3 added. There are reports that games are not working, which were reported to work 10+ times. This must be due to bad disc burn. I think it is now the highest compatibilty possible with cIOS based on IOS36. I assume all games using IOS30 and higher will work (expect games which are not released now and will use IOS higher than IOS36).


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 9, 2008)

I really hope that what he is waiting on waninkoko for is the same thing waninkoko came on and said he had finished last night.... if thats the case then the wait might be over today.... yeah right i can dream cant i?


----------



## bootsector (Nov 9, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> It is possible that all games, which worked with 0.1, are working with 0.3 gamma. So you will have the speed of 0.3 beta and the compatiblity of 0.1 and 0.3 added. There are reports that games are not working, which were reported to work 10+ times. This must be due to bad disc burn. I think it is now the highest compatibilty possible with cIOS based on IOS36. I assume all games using IOS30 and higher will work (expect games which are not released now and will use IOS higher than IOS36).



Holy Jesus! I love you guys! Keep up the great job!

Edit: Why not calling the new version 0.4 instead of 0.3 gamma? 0.4 would sound more 7337


----------



## Aircraft (Nov 9, 2008)

Great News WiiGator!

I have missed a game I was playing on 0.1, and now I can have the speed of 0.3! Great Work!!


----------



## chaoshawk (Nov 9, 2008)

Great work wanin/gator. Just saddens me to see that all my testing is pointless for the beta. I'd love to test for gamma, PM me for my MSN.


----------



## magic12 (Nov 9, 2008)

digitydogs said:
			
		

> I really hope that what he is waiting on waninkoko for is the same thing waninkoko came on and said he had finished last night.... if thats the case then the wait might be over today.... yeah right i can dream cant i?



I Hope You Are Right


----------



## WiiPower (Nov 9, 2008)

Faster loading for decrypted games...
Does anybody KNOW if the on the fly decryption the Wii does on originals and 1:1 copies, is executed in software or in hardware? Does the Wii have special chips for decrypting, which do nothing else than decryption?


----------



## zidane_genome (Nov 9, 2008)

goku1980 said:
			
		

> ok a few days ago i poste a ? and thanx to noobwarrior7
> who pointed me
> 
> in the right direction they found a way for both loaders
> ...




Wario Land Shake It has been confirmed NTSC not working... as of now only PAL works (p and n/p)


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Nov 9, 2008)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Faster loading for decrypted games...
> Does anybody KNOW if the on the fly decryption the Wii does on originals and 1:1 copies, is executed in software or in hardware? Does the Wii have special chips for decrypting, which do nothing else than decryption?



I think it's handled by Starlet.

http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Starlet


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wiigator, why not post a video of the new backup launcher v 0.3 gamma?
Need a tester?


----------



## WiiPower (Nov 9, 2008)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> I think it's handled by Starlet.
> 
> http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Starlet
> 
> ...



Why a video? You don't believe 0.1 and 0.3 combined compatibility with slightly improved loading times? I do believe him. I think he has enough testers. If not he could nearly PM everbody posting on the backuplauncher threads and pick the testers himself.


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 9, 2008)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A video in which a game is loaded into the channel disc. 
I leave it to the tester of choice Wiigator


----------



## WiiPower (Nov 9, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> A video in which a game is loaded into the channel disc.
> I leave it to the tester of choice Wiigator



Sorry, i did not think about this, because to me it's useless at the moment. When i got it right, the backuplauncher has to be started, then you press B and finally you can load the game from disc channel. Just start the launcher and press A to start is the way i prefer when i have these 2 choices.


----------



## unicode2CP (Nov 9, 2008)

@ WiiGator

Hi,

Is it possible to create Backup Launcher that will have support for loading backup images directly from SDHC (Class 6) cards at 6X speed or even faster? Or that's something that we can forget.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best regards.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 9, 2008)

That would be cool if could load Wii games from SdHC.


----------



## WiiPower (Nov 9, 2008)

SDHC Class 6 does not mean 6x reading speed. It means 6 MB/s write speed GUARANTEED, they can be faster, and reading speed is usally faster.
6x speed with sd cards and 6x speed with dvs is not the same, but nearly. Sure is: SDHC Class 6 cards can be read at least as fast as the wii can read dvds. Questions are: Does the Wii support full reading speed, or is the sd slot limeted to USB1.1 reading speed too? And is it possible to use sd reading commands inside the IOS where it would be needed for something like this?


----------



## jerem98 (Nov 9, 2008)

Breaking news: Wiigator=Waninkoko,  enjoy !


----------



## Matt Cese (Nov 9, 2008)

jerem98 said:
			
		

> Breaking news: Wiigator=Waninkoko,  enjoy !


Breaking news: jerem98=noob,  enjoy !


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 9, 2008)

[email protected] Cese
priceless






I'd add

Wiigator=Wanikoko=Dark_Alex! speculate!


Now, jokes apart, I wouldn't ask for a video...why waste time for a video, just wait until gamma is released.
Wiigator said it's working with the disc channel, it's okay for me. I don't need a confirmation. And by the way I'm perfectly happy with the current loading method we have now.


----------



## chaoshawk (Nov 9, 2008)

I am wiigator/waninkoko/obama.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Nov 9, 2008)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> SDHC Class 6 does not mean 6x reading speed. It means 6 MB/s write speed GUARANTEED, they can be faster, and reading speed is usally faster.
> 6x speed with sd cards and 6x speed with dvs is not the same, but nearly. Sure is: SDHC Class 6 cards can be read at least as fast as the wii can read dvds. Questions are: Does the Wii support full reading speed, or is the sd slot limeted to USB1.1 reading speed too? And is it possible to use sd reading commands inside the IOS where it would be needed for something like this?




I imagine a virtual DVD drive... ...to mount ISOs on SD. We would need to "relink" the 
read-calls from the Wii-OS to that virtual drive(maybe by a hacked IOS?)... 
I don't know if this is possible but i would try it that way... just an idea.
I don't know if it's a stupid one...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: But we would need to load splitted ISOs... FAT32 supports only files up to 4 gig...
otherwise we would need another filesystem...


----------



## quim69 (Nov 9, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> The default setting are changed:
> - GC pad hook
> Any reason for that?  Virtually all games I've tried work with the current default hook.  only 1 out of ~100 doesn't.  Does using GC hook impair any of the games that currently run fine?
> 
> ...


Any chance you could enable Disable NoCopy of files to SD as a default?


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 10, 2008)

so we watin 4 .3g  i seen the post from gator awsome news 

oh and n/p= not patched and all my games r ntsc
except for bully and ssbb


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think SD support would be that useful...it's easier to burn discs that to put an iso on an SD and having to change the content of the SD frequently to change the isos inside it. It's better to burn the games on DVDs, at least for me.


----------



## CaptainADHD (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey man, registered just to say thank you. This worked perfectly for firmware version 3.3u with absolutely no hardware modifications or online updates. A game called "Mopoly" (not Monopoly, that would be illegal!) worked like a charm, which is wonderful, because as it turns out, "Mopoly" is pretty much the crappiest game for the Wii ever, and I would have been vomiting blood if i paid money to find that out.

Once again, thank you.


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 10, 2008)

TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> I don't think SD support would be that useful...it's easier to burn discs that to put an iso on an SD and having to change the content of the SD frequently to change the isos inside it. It's better to burn the games on DVDs, at least for me.


I'd love to have SD support for testing purposes, if for no other reason.  It would save a bit of time and money on coasters.


----------



## WiiPower (Nov 10, 2008)

1. If the wii has full sd reading speed, then sd card loading speed could be up to 2x the loading speed form the original DVD.
2. 16 GB and up SDHC card are getting cheaper and cheaper

Just my thoughts about an sd card backup loader


----------



## unicode2CP (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe this Sven's blog about SDHC support will be helpful for WiiGator:

http://svenpeter.blogspot.com/2008/11/sdhc...rt-for-wii.html


@WiiGator

Please, speak to us.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, SD support isn't bad I agree, anyway I'm happy with what I already have. If can be easily included in the future, why not? But if it must create a lot of difficulties I don't think it would be worth. Just my cents here, eh!

leave WiiGator alone, he's working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He'll speak when he feels like doing it ^^


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 10, 2008)

y not usb some media players allready use it and think of hooking up a 1tb to your wii can any one say orignal xbox


----------



## g8k33p3r (Nov 10, 2008)

hi,
first of all, congrats to everyone making this happen..
and now after spending 1 whole day at forums and reading guides.. i got the homebrew channel up and running and installed the backuploader0.3beta and the cios it came with (only one i've ever installed).. ran the wad manager and it confirms that i got a custom ios.. my prob is that i can't get any game to run (out of the 4 1:1s that i tried). i've changed the hook type and nothing... i think they're reading errors, but don't think it's my fault because my pioneer burner works great and i only use verbatim media (@4x). the wii's ios is v3.1E and it's a pal console.
any ideas?
thx in advance


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 10, 2008)

first check the compatability threads and make sure those games work with the beta. if they do then tell us what games and what version they are (pal or ntsc) and exactly what the error message you get is and when you get it in each game.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Nov 10, 2008)

g8k33p3r said:
			
		

> hi,
> first of all, congrats to everyone making this happen..
> and now after spending 1 whole day at forums and reading guides.. i got the homebrew channel up and running and installed the backuploader0.3beta and the cios it came with (only one i've ever installed).. ran the wad manager and it confirms that i got a custom ios.. my prob is that i can't get any game to run (out of the 4 1:1s that i tried). i've changed the hook type and nothing... i think they're reading errors, but don't think it's my fault because my pioneer burner works great and i only use verbatim media (@4x). the wii's ios is v3.1E and it's a pal console.
> any ideas?
> ...



Both installers have to be executed from the HBC's menue or b a homebrew that can start *.dol
files.

What games did u try?


----------



## g8k33p3r (Nov 10, 2008)

you guys are fast...
ok so, i did check the compatibility threads and the games seem to pass. they were super mario party8, rayman raving rabbids 2, super mario galaxy and mario kart (all pal). all the error messages were the same but couldn't quite make it out because almost all the letters were overlaped (DVD something).. i used the cios that came with backup launcher0.3beta. since i have no wifi network i download the needed to continue the instalation. 
i hope this helps in any way..


----------



## g8k33p3r (Nov 10, 2008)

you guys are fast...
ok so, i did check the compatibility threads and the games seem to pass. they were super mario party8, rayman raving rabbids 2, super mario galaxy and mario kart (all pal). all the error messages were the same but couldn't quite make it out because almost all the letters were overlaped (DVD something).. i used the cios that came with backup launcher0.3beta. since i have no wifi network i download the needed to continue the instalation. 
i hope this helps in any way..


----------



## g8k33p3r (Nov 10, 2008)

i took a pic of the error. i'll email it to anyone that wants to have a look.. and i tried the read retry fix but keep getting the same thing... i don't get it...


----------



## goku1980 (Nov 10, 2008)

i know off subject but dose ne 1 know if geexbox can be made into a wad?


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 10, 2008)

g8k33p3r said:
			
		

> you guys are fast...
> ok so, i did check the compatibility threads and the games seem to pass. they were super mario party8, rayman raving rabbids 2, super mario galaxy and mario kart (all pal). all the error messages were the same but couldn't quite make it out because almost all the letters were overlaped (DVD something).. i used the cios that came with backup launcher0.3beta. since i have no wifi network i download the needed to continue the instalation.
> i hope this helps in any way..



WEll with .3beta raving rabits doesnt work. however if your getting the overlap messages you cios install is bad, or your discs are junk. Try re-installing the cios before you trash those discs though. Oh also make sure your using the loader that goes with the ios your installing as we now have .3 that installs to either 247 or 249, and using a 247 ios with a 249 loader wont work.


----------



## batmanfr (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi All, 
I have the same issue :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> all the error messages were the same but couldn't quite make it out because almost all the letters were overlaped (DVD something).. i used the cios that came with backup launcher0.3beta



I have test DVD+R and -R media  that worked on a yaosm-wii.

The problem occurs on a 3.1e system. The CIOS I installed is that one :
MD5 a3fec9280cde7d955b061ed32c75aec3  cIOS_Installer/boot.dol

Thank you if you have any idea...


----------



## theman060606 (Nov 11, 2008)

apu2009 said:
			
		

> theman060606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the replies. I followed the same guide as Apu2009 and my backups are running flawlessly.


----------



## g8k33p3r (Nov 11, 2008)

ok, so if there's somekind of incomptability with the 3.1E.(ios/firmware!?), what should i upgrade to and how would i do that without an internet connection? i bought the lan adapter but it doesn't seem to work... i have a pc and xbox360 on the same network working fine. anyways, congrats on the site. nice to have people helping out and no insults flying around for no reason like what i've come across the last few days...
keep it up


----------



## WiiPower (Nov 11, 2008)

All firmwares before 3.3 are good ones. For backup launchers it doesn't matter which firmware you have. The changes between them are in the IOS files, but with the backup launchers you use the custom IOS.


----------



## cedwii (Nov 11, 2008)

@Wiigator
I know gamma release is comming(i hope today,lol)but could you explain why decripted games do not work with rebooter for the disc channel?
I m tired to read explanations from other people!
I work in night time in Paris so i go now and come back at 3am and i will check again for your release!!!(like every days)
I hope if is not release to night at least you will respond to my message!


I wish i was a coder or a beta tester so i can help you.

thank s again for doing this on your free time,

Cedwii


----------



## WiiPower (Nov 11, 2008)

cedwii said:
			
		

> @Wiigator
> I know gamma release is comming(i hope today,lol)but could you explain why decripted games do not work with rebooter for the disc channel?
> I m tired to read explanations from other people!
> I work in night time in Paris so i go now and come back at 3am and i will check again for your release!!!(like every days)
> ...



I'm not Wiigator, obviously, but i will will try to explain. My suggestion is, when the rebooter was used, the wii will use the cIOS instead of the nintendo IOS to detect and run games. For the cIOS 1:1 copies and originals look the same, but decrypted games look different and different code is needed to load these games. It seems as this different code can't be switched in the CIOS at the moment, it has to be switched by the loader. The loader in this case is the disc channel, and i think it would be to complicated to change it to run decrypted games,  or even impossible.


----------



## g8k33p3r (Nov 11, 2008)

hi, me again...
i've been really trying to get this to work so i tried Waninkoko's cios36_rev6 this time instead of the cios that came zipped with backup loader 0.3 beta. i succesfully istalled it, but still not able to get those games to run with the backup loader... i'm really desperate... u guys make it sound so easy that i'm frustrated.. keep getting the overlapped "DVD ...%#!&€... DVD" error... pictures anyone!?


----------



## colmiak (Nov 11, 2008)

g8k33p3r said:
			
		

> hi, me again...
> i've been really trying to get this to work so i tried Waninkoko's cios36_rev6 this time instead of the cios that came zipped with backup loader 0.3 beta. i succesfully istalled it, but still not able to get those games to run with the backup loader... i'm really desperate... u guys make it sound so easy that i'm frustrated.. keep getting the overlapped "DVD ...%#!&€... DVD" error... pictures anyone!?


use noobwarrior7's 3 in one starter pack, follow this thread, its on the first post: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=114...p;#entry1529161


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is video, that shows how to use the next version with the disc channel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18

The videos are made by a tester. The language text is cutted by graphic glitch. This doesn't happen on my Wii. Does anyone had this problem also with the newer G****OS?

The video shows the changed compatibilty in the next version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwAuPmOud6A&fmt=18

@cedwii
Decrypted games don't work with the disc channel, because there is only the game partition included and opening of partitions is not supported by the cIOS. The removed stuff need to be simulated, there may not be enough space, so additional SD memory could be required. This is currently not within my scope.


----------



## batmanfr (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, good work WiiGator. 

I've got the same issue that g8k33p3r.

So if you have the answer.. we take 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not, I gonna burn some candles et make a dance.

Thank you all !


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 11, 2008)

This new version, which uses CIOs? 
In the post talking about some of the additional memory Sd, to you mean? 
We can load games modified with trucha signer?


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 11, 2008)

Also talk about the games Decrypted, only a charge of 1:1 or copies may also created with the backup creator? 
Right now I have many doubts, forgiveness for the inconvenience


----------



## Bananna (Nov 11, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Here is video, that shows how to use the next version with the disc channel:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18
> 
> The videos are made by a tester. The language text is cutted by graphic glitch. This doesn't happen on my Wii. Does anyone had this problem also with the newer G****OS?
> ...



And now. We wait. FOR 8 YEARS.

OHOHOHOHOHOH GOT YOU. ;D


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 11, 2008)

one quick question: are you going to provide the files for an offline installation of the new cIOS, like you did for beta?
I have wifi, but I had lots of problems installing the shop shannel update because it had to download files, and kept giving me errors at that point. If an offline installation will be possible it'll be easier and quicker.


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 12, 2008)

TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> one quick question: are you going to provide the files for an offline installation of the new cIOS, like you did for beta?
> I have wifi, but I had lots of problems installing the shop shannel update because it had to download files, and kept giving me errors at that point. If an offline installation will be possible it'll be easier and quicker.



It is the same as before.

@Thor1981
trucha signed discs will work. I don't understand the other questions.


----------



## Asahy (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations to all the members of the group that are involved to the launcher. You made a good job.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Take your time. Better to do things right, no hurry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the difference between launching the games in disc channel and in the backup launcher??


----------



## mrnull (Nov 12, 2008)

I apparently got the Oct. 23rd update.  When I try to install this CIOS, I get an error.  Should I wait, or try the down-grader?


----------



## djtaz (Nov 12, 2008)

you will probably have to downgrade to install the new stuff anyway - though not confirmed yet


----------



## Oreoz (Nov 12, 2008)

Asahy,

Nothing is the difference i believe, other then you don't have to enter the loader and you get to see the semi entertaining boot banners in the disk channel. (i am not a tester, but this is my understanding of it so far)


----------



## cedwii (Nov 12, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Here is video, that shows how to use the next version with the disc channel:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18
> 
> The videos are made by a tester. The language text is cutted by graphic glitch. This doesn't happen on my Wii. Does anyone had this problem also with the newer G****OS?
> ...



@Wiigator
Thank you for your answer in first place,
great vidéo and again i hope next time it will be the download link,lol,
take your time i m sure you gonne make a amazing stuff like the two precedent ones!!
It s crasy in fwew week s the work you made,and very nice to share with everybody your work for free!
shuss mate


----------



## colmiak (Nov 12, 2008)

wiigator, once we enable rebooter in the loader menu, we don't have to go back in there and reboot every time we start our wii, correct? what i mean to say is, we would enable it once and be able to use the disc channel from there on out even if restarting the wii? unless of course we had to change the loader settings, like forcing PAL or something right?

i'm just a little confused by the video and how he had to go in the loader first to use rebooter and then go to disc channel to load the game...anyone care to clarify this for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## ppc_gba (Nov 12, 2008)

ya im pretty sure you'll have to use the rebooter every time (not a beta tester), unless you write the system menu changes to the wii nand, you will always have the original menu load up, and we need the patched one to launch 1:1 games with ios249.
currently (using geckoos rebooter w/ ios249 or menuloader), if you turn the wii off with the system menu using ios249/ios249 still loaded and turn it back on, you will see that the menu will still read native region (but not foreign) 1:1 backup disc banners.  so don't be confused if you turn the wii on, hit start and get a black screen, since the same will probably happen with backup launcher gamma.  the menu has to be patched in memory again for the game to run (at least for foreign games it should be necessary, if not all games). it could be that they have caused the ios to change the ios number reported by the game to the system menu, but i doubt it.

i hope we get to hear more about this process, someone else said they patched the system menu to use their custom loader code (? not sure if they're over-exaggerating or not) and claimed there was an issues with save games... i assume all has been fixed, but i really feel left out of the development process and wish more of it was public so we could learn from it.

if decrypted games can be made to work with the system menu, it might also be possible to allow for multi-game discs with a custom loader/rebooter game selection process.


----------



## EndlessDiversity (Nov 12, 2008)

is there any difference launching from disc channel or directly through the loader?
speed, or compatibility wise?

and what is " Remove Copy Flags: No " under rebooter option?

thanks, looking good ^^


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 12, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> TyrianCubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My question was whether that will work with backup disks patched creator or available only 1:1. 
He also mentioned something of an additional sd card. What do you mean? 
Using the same cIOS that the backup launcher v 0.3 beta? 
A greeting and thanks for an answer


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 12, 2008)

EndlessDiversity said:
			
		

> is there any difference launching from disc channel or directly through the loader?
> speed, or compatibility wise?
> 
> and what is " Remove Copy Flags: No " under rebooter option?
> ...



Unless i am mistaken this is the setting that prevents saved-games (SSBB) and the like from being copied. 
Think File Attributes for the wii
And i thought i read somewhere it had something to do with letting you move the disc channel???


----------



## akumajigoku (Nov 12, 2008)

When do you post the Releas ?


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 12, 2008)

I really don't care about the disc channel thing. I'm ok with the BL especially since WiiShizzza gave us a wad so I can have a backup loader channel.

to the guy above me: don't ask for a release date, they have stated plenty of times that it'll be released when it's done


----------



## Dr.Tenma (Nov 12, 2008)

I have only one question, what is less in actual version (in video) ?


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 12, 2008)

Tenma... maybe rephrase that question. can't make head nor tails of it


----------



## Glenn-nl (Nov 12, 2008)

I updated my wii like 1 day before I found out that a new backup launcher was in the works, the problem now is that all the install's dont work on my homebrew channel (it keeps giving me errors for all the installations near the end)

is there any way to remove just the LAST update? not my entire memory, not all updates, just the latest one?
and I know it's been asked more then this, but could someone also explain how it actually works, im sorry if its one of a 10.0000 posts like this, but I couldn't find a single post with a clear "manual" on how to do it...

Thanks ahead


----------



## bootsector (Nov 12, 2008)

@Glenn-nl:

You can't just remove the latest IOS, because all the other ones were patched to correct the trucha bug.

Anyway, all you need is on this thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112945

Good luck!


----------



## Dr.Tenma (Nov 12, 2008)

digitydogs said:
			
		

> Tenma... maybe rephrase that question. can't make head nor tails of it


Ah sorry, my english is bad :S
I mean what is not done yet ? If it's not out yet...something isn't done yet.


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 12, 2008)

Last we heard they were still working on support for multi-game disks such as HOD2+3.


----------



## Sorox (Nov 13, 2008)

Djtaz estimates date at Dec. 23rd. THIS IS NOT THE OFFICIAL DATE NOR SHOULD IT BE EVEN THOUGHT OF AS A REAL RELEASE DATE!!!! He said he was guessing and didnt know. Im guessing somewhere between thanksgiving and dec. 19th.


----------



## djtaz (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorox said:
			
		

> Djtaz estimates date at Dec. 23rd. THIS IS NOT THE OFFICIAL DATE NOR SHOULD IT BE EVEN THOUGHT OF AS A REAL RELEASE DATE!!!!


Lmao  -  I knew if i repeated that enough it would sink it with someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im just glad u read on to see i was only messing - i know someone is going to take me seriously on that one.


----------



## Oreoz (Nov 13, 2008)

lol that guy had the "is this real??" Topic yesterday, asking about your links you posted yesterday as the fake leaked version. gave me a good laugh


----------



## acesniper (Nov 13, 2008)

it might be released this week. looking at the progress. we have a great loader so far.


----------



## pyroball (Nov 13, 2008)

hey, im having an issue with the cIOS installer. I keep getting a -1017 error code even though i downgraded my firmware back to 3.2U and uninstalled all previous cIOS's. cant get the damn thing to stick. It downloads all the packs and then errors out on the install


----------



## pyroball (Nov 13, 2008)

FOUND THE PROBLEM!!!

If you recently upgraded to the 3.3 patch and then used THIS to allow you to install wads and to downgrade the firmware, you need to go back and do it again following it TO THE LETTER. i misse a step and didnt finish the whole thing and so it didnt have all the proper patches. GO DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## colmiak (Nov 13, 2008)

ppc_gba said:
			
		

> ya im pretty sure you'll have to use the rebooter every time (not a beta tester), unless you write the system menu changes to the wii nand, you will always have the original menu load up, and we need the patched one to launch 1:1 games with ios249.
> currently (using geckoos rebooter w/ ios249 or menuloader), if you turn the wii off with the system menu using ios249/ios249 still loaded and turn it back on, you will see that the menu will still read native region (but not foreign) 1:1 backup disc banners.  so don't be confused if you turn the wii on, hit start and get a black screen, since the same will probably happen with backup launcher gamma.  the menu has to be patched in memory again for the game to run (at least for foreign games it should be necessary, if not all games). it could be that they have caused the ios to change the ios number reported by the game to the system menu, but i doubt it.
> 
> i hope we get to hear more about this process, someone else said they patched the system menu to use their custom loader code (? not sure if they're over-exaggerating or not) and claimed there was an issues with save games... i assume all has been fixed, but i really feel left out of the development process and wish more of it was public so we could learn from it.
> ...


allrightt, yea that clears up some things
as long as we have another autobooting channel we should be goood, us lazy people i mean


----------



## Glenn-nl (Nov 13, 2008)

@ bootsector

Thanks a lot, works perfectly now!


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 13, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decrypted games will work, if you start it directly (no disc channel). You can also use the 0.3 beta loader with the new cIOS, if you want to.
I don't plan to add support to SD card. It should be possible to load removed stuff from the SD card. I mean stuff removed by the backup creator.
The cIOS is still based on IOS36. I needed to change cIOS to get higher compatibilty and a higher disc read speed.

EDIT: There are people working on more than one backup enabler for the disc channel.

@ppc_gba
Yes, restarting of Backup Launcher is required to start the next game from the disc channel.


----------



## tphi (Nov 13, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> The cIOS is still based on IOS36. I needed to change cIOS to get higher compatibilty and a higher disc read speed.



Just a question : will there be a new offline Waninkoko's cIOS ? Because it's the only one wich can launch downgrade, wifidumper and other stuffs...


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 13, 2008)

tphi said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Waninkoko will release it also. I don't include all stuff from Waninkokos cIOS (Stuff required to use the newer tools). You are free to use Waninkokos version. The backup loader code is the same in both cIOS and both will have the version number v7.


----------



## tphi (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks ! And good luck too with your awesome job ^^


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 13, 2008)

The errors were corrected reading of videos with the older version? 
By the time the release?


----------



## acesniper (Nov 14, 2008)

waninkoko said his favorite day was friday or saturday. *hint* *hint*


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 14, 2008)

guys please let them work. I don't want to sound like a douche but I imagine to be in their shoes and the last thing I want is to read every 5 minutes people asking when it'll be released


----------



## BoxNinja (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sure that when they are working they're not like "OMG i wonder what gbatemp has says, I must  read latest post begging for release lololol!!!!!!!11!!!1!one"


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 14, 2008)

yes, I think we're giving them some comic relief LOL I'm sure they're having a good time watching everybody waiting anxiously every day to the wee hours to see if gamma is released


----------



## cedwii (Nov 14, 2008)

Live wiigator and waninkoko alone,
don t forget they probably have a sexual life is well,so time for everything
Two month ago we had nothing,now we have 0.3 beta and is good for the moment!
By the way waninkoko like friday s like me beacause it s time to go have some drink s fun and....


@Wiigator
Prost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Waninkoko
Salud


----------



## cedwii (Nov 15, 2008)

Merci!!!!


----------



## Nintendo451 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok. Question here.

My roommate and I followed the whole backup loader thing when Waninkoko was working on it a lot and that whole debacle. We currently have his v1 backup loader. We haven't updated anything from that. Is it possible for me to just....start over with this process? He said...something about the different versions of the cIOS for the separate loaders, and installing a new one would brick it from the old one....and stuff.

So my question is, should I just start over from the whole process? Err...stage two? I have the HBC installed, so should I just replace all the files on my SD card (and put back on later) with the zipped files and go from there? Or should there be a more elaborate process I should go through to not kill anything?

Also, I've obviously read that you don't need to do the decrypting anymore, but do you still need to worry about the bitsetting if it's a DVD+R as well?


----------



## bigdaddyin15458 (Dec 4, 2008)

THX WiiGator


----------



## nasgotti (Dec 5, 2008)

OK thanks for this great program so I started by buying my wii then my stupid sister upgraded it and wham ruined my whole plan. So i found out i was still able to get homebrew via tp hack and I did and now i have HBC so then i saw your back up loader and well i go to load the CI0S installer and it goes through the 1-15 parts then it freezes and says error. I need to know how to fix this because i have the loader working fine. I have a backup game to test i just need to get this CIOS working right so Someone please help me out I have the 3.4 firmwear because of my sister I dont know if this has anything to do with me not being able to load this properly but any help would be great.


----------



## krissynz (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay I am probably going to sound like a complete noob here, and I am at least when it comes to Wii homebrewing. Anyway I finally got the Twilight Hack working after having to reformat my memory card. So I got that working and tested out a NES emulator on it which worked fine. Thank god I was getting mad that they wanted to charge for old NES games (I own over 100 real cartridges btw) 
Now there are a few things I am wondering. 
To play backed up games, do I need to select something special from the items included in the backup folder, or do I just slip in the backup and play it?
Also does the backup loader allow you to play movie DVDs? If so how?
I tried to play the Doom and the Tetris that came along with the folder yet neither would load, but I could get Quake going.
And besides the NES emulator and there are other emulators that are running well for it? What about a PS1 or N64?
I know you guys can't provide links, and I am not asking for any, just wondering a few things.


----------



## strygwyrm (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, 
I hav recently been trying various loaders and it seems as they all pose a problem for me. Backup Launcher 0.3 for example, requires you to install a new cIOS and as soon as the application is started from the HomeBrew Channel my Wii freezes. I have read some where that this may indicate a problem with my internet connection but my internet connection is working fine (tested by using the internet channel). I have also heard if people having problems with diffirent SD Cards but mine is a Kingston 2gb which works fine with everything else so im preety sure that isnt the problem. 
When my wii was purchased it was on 3.3 and I have since downgraded to 3.2. I have tried the back up disks o na chipped wii and they worked fine which indicates that its not the disk either. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
~Stryg


----------



## djtaz (Jan 4, 2009)

Have you tried a package with a pre-downloaded set of files in them ?
Like say the one in my sig ?


----------



## djtaz (Jan 4, 2009)

krissynz said:
			
		

> Also does the backup loader allow you to play movie DVDs? If so how?
> I tried to play the Doom and the Tetris that came along with the folder yet neither would load, but I could get Quake going.
> And besides the NES emulator and there are other emulators that are running well for it? What about a PS1 or N64?
> I know you guys can't provide links, and I am not asking for any, just wondering a few things.



backup loader cant play movies - theres an app called Mplayer that plays movies 
How old is the zip you got ? I had tetris doom and quake in the older zips i had out there but they are gone for quite a while ! Im wondering if someone took the older zips i had and repackaged them - all old files if so


----------



## krissynz (Jan 4, 2009)

WiiBackupv0.3b, was the zip folder.


----------



## strygwyrm (Jan 5, 2009)

I have tried the one in your sig as well with no luck


----------



## heidi2986 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can anyone help me, I have been having problems with the backup launcher. 
I have gone through the cIOS installer, which then goes back to Homebrew OK, so it appears to have worked (or so I think it has!!)
Then when I have gone into backup Launcher, and launch the disc, it is coming up DVD read error (342) No cIOS.

Does this mean that the cIOS hasnt installed properly, or there is a problem with the disc?


----------



## Morphn8r (Feb 16, 2009)

I cant install the cIOS installer!
I have firmware 3.2U but everytime i go to the cIOS installer it just freezes!
Any Answers?
PLEASE HELP ME!?


----------



## Coby (Mar 17, 2009)

Morphn8r said:
			
		

> I cant install the cIOS installer!
> I have firmware 3.2U but everytime i go to the cIOS installer it just freezes!
> Any Answers?
> PLEASE HELP ME!?




I have exactly the same problem, I want to uninstall the cIOS now with anytitle deleter but the list is toooo long which one am I supposed to delete?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't post in OLD thread


----------



## Acidpopp69 (May 25, 2009)

I dont know if im just missing something or what. i installed the cIOS that went great but i cant figure out how to install the backuploader. i have a previous one on my channels but not the new one. its the same loader i have on my wii and it works great but im trying to  put it on some friends and im having problems.  i can use it via homebrew but i cant figure out how to install it.  i didnt get a .wad  with  the dl. was there one? if not how do i put it on and keep it on?    any help please

*Posts merged*



			
				Coby said:
			
		

> Morphn8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






now that i know.  get rid of the 294. then when u reinstall it will put it back


----------



## davidcrivoi (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey guys

I know this might sound really wierd but anyway here goes: i am living in indonesia but am from australia with an original PAL Wii and have paid someone here to put the backup launcher 0.3 gamma IOS249 and works fine except that a few games that i bought here work and some do not. there is a cant read dvd error please eject and turn wii off, that comes up after i load the games from the launcher and i have tried all the different settings with the same result. For example i have a call of duty world at war game which starts to load and then before the main menu comes up with that error. it is a copied game bought at a shop but from that same shop other games work as well. could it be the game itself or something that i should at to my wii system? also i downloaded this game: [isoHunt] [Wii]Resident_Evil_Archives[PAL][ESPALWii[1].com].rar and burned it and it just loads half way and error so if someone can please help me would be highly appreciated. 
PS: I dont have zelda the original disk so if i wanted to install homebrew could i do it with a fake one thanks...


----------



## amtt (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello. I just installed the backup launcher and im having a slight problem. Everything went well with the installer, but when i try to boot up games i get this on my screen. What does it meen and how can i fix it?


----------

